# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Life isn't worth living if you're bald.

## HairIsLife

That's the truth. Have you ever thought about how much of life you missed out on because of your hair loss ? Well, we lose a lot. Everything from asking that girl out that we've always wanted to, being youthful and doing stupid things because you can, being the life of the party, leading the way at work cause you're not afraid to etc. Very rarely do I ever see a bald man leading anything, and if it ever happens, I wonder why there isn't a guy with a full head of hair to replace him. Hair loss, especially when you're young, forces you to grow up. Have you ever seen a 30 year old with a full head of hair skateboarding and looked back twice ? Probably not, but what happens if that 30 year old was slick bald ? Thoughts like this would likely run through your head: "Isn't he too old to be doing that ? Creep, grow up and act your age." 

Every time I see a bald man driving a sports car, I think he's going through some sort of midlife crisis because he's to old to be driving a car like that, but a 50 year old with a full head of hair is never to old to be young. What about online dating ? What do you do when you go on a dating website, do you search from 20-30, or do you search from 30-40 because that's how old you look ? This disease is embarrassing, not only does it completely disfigure most men, it also holds you back in every aspect of life. You'll never be "the man" again. You'll never have the confidence that you once did when you had hair, and even if you do, people just think you're an over confident idiot who needs to know his place. You're days are over and you're expired, regardless of your actual age. So remind me again, what's the point of living such a life ?

----------


## fred970

I agree with this post 100%. Everyone who disagrees is delusional (or NW1-2).

I've been bald, I can attest that this is the reality of the situation when you're a young bald man. 

"People just think you're an over confident idiot who needs to know his place" That's exactly what people think of you and tell themselves.

I talked to girls in public places when I had a full(ish) head of hair, and they were flattered. People around me even encouraged me.

Fast forward to NW5 at 23 years old, women on the street looked at me with disgust, like I offended them.

People don't accept that kind of behaviour from a creepy bald man.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

For most guys around here it always comes down to women.  They mention careers and other nonsense, but in reality their problem is that they believe that they cannot get hot women.  Fred I believe that losing hair will destroy the appearance of most young men, but you are proof that it isn't a death sentence.  Yes there are many women that will not give you the time of day because your lack of hair, but you seem to be doing pretty good as far as getting laid.  If I recall correctly you said in a recent post that you have been with 30 women in your life time.  Those are pretty impressive numbers.  Most guys with a full head of hair cant match your hook up numbers.

----------


## HairIsLife

> For most guys around here it always comes down to women.  They mention careers and other nonsense, but in reality their problem is that they believe that they cannot get hot women.  Fred I believe that losing hair will destroy the appearance of most young men, but you are proof that it isn't a death sentence.  Yes there are many women that will not give you the time of day because your lack of hair, but you seem to be doing pretty good as far as getting laid.  If I recall correctly you said in a recent post that you have been with 30 women in your life time.  Those are pretty impressive numbers.  Most guys with a full head of hair cant match your hook up numbers.


 Thanks for changing the subject. If you didn't notice, getting women is only one of the many problems of losing hair. Can you provide a solution for the lack of youthfulness that us young bald men face everyday ? Not to be rude, but you have no idea what Fred has gone through. He's stable right now, but he's mentioned that he's had significant mental health issues because of this disease. He *was* a good looking young man, now he's just hanging onto the little youth that he can. It's not only about *looking* normal, it's about* feeling* normal, and it's hard to feel normal when you're a balding twenty something year-old. Even with all the pretty women in the world, I would still continue to feel disgusted seeing what I've become.

----------


## Vox

> Can you provide a solution for the lack of youthfulness that us young bald men face everyday ?


 Stay healthy and fit? Good general health helps in having a youthful appearance despite being bald. I know this from personal experience that I have shared in several occasions in this forum. Let me do it again.

I am 45+ old, NW6/7, from the most unlucky ones that started losing hair in their teen age, so you would expect today a daddy-like figure: significant belly circumference, sagging face/eyes contour, egg-like head, wrinkles, mad scientist hair  :Cool:  etc. Right? Wrong. I "managed" to keep in this age a very slender body, in a shape that can challenge any of the young guys that I see around me. But I will admit this is not quite fair because it seems that I am genetically gifted: I keep my shape without effort. No gym, simply a naturally slender body; hair buzzed down to 2 mm, and, for the standards of the forum, a nice shaped head.

You can say that all this is my wild and sick imagination, but no, this is what others are saying. What else to think when I see people who don't know me referring to my 16 years old daughter as my little ... sister? Or my girlfriend? Or to me as some postgraduate student when I wear a hat? Or the grandchild of my ... father?! I heard this from a young guy (~30) last year who saw me bald without hat. Also, I tried this summer some trousers that survived in my parent's house for 25 years. They fit me as if it was yesterday. I guess all this means it is not simply in my head.




> Even with all the pretty women in the world, I would still continue to feel disgusted seeing what I've become.


 Indeed, despite all the previous I said, I cannot describe how much I miss the hair I lost in such a young age. Especially when I keep myself in a more than perfect shape (for my age). I am really jealous, in a good sense, of the young guys I see around having so much healthy hair. I never experienced this in my life as a young man, and I never will I guess. The last time I had this kind of hair was when I was around 15! I hope you can understand that I am one from the unluckiest in the hair department. Perhaps I would not care that much if I had healthy hair in my 20's and started balding after my 30.

So, despite the fact that my post started giving the impression that is trying to prove you wrong,  :Big Grin:  in the end it only reinforces the original position. Hair is a vital part of ourselves, no matter how you look at it. But I would not go as far as saying that life is worthless without hair. This is one or two steps before suicide.  :Frown:

----------


## Alex88

it is worth living. it sucks because we don't have hair and it's harder when for someone is easier to get the most simple things (the first thing - girls look at you and look at your hair,like everything else on your body and whoever say it differently is a liar,the second and most important - being normal,feeling normal and young) 
Being bald or balding is not normal. 
But as someone said before me, it's a question of "men's health" so we will not see any good or fast or cheap for cure this stupid and awful sickness.
The only thing i can advice to you is to try out different things - look at my situation,i'm bald even if i had a transplant,frustrated as **** that i need to go under the knife again and throw another bunch of money out of my pocket and for it  i'm wearing a wig at 26 for job interviews - they want YOUNG and NORMAL people. Not for chicks because if they cannot get over the fact that i'm bald they're not worth of my dick. that's it,i said it.

That being said
being or feeling confident is different THAN being normal and feeling confident

You have to decide whatever you try is good to you but i can only advice to try to focus on something else - ie. money. money = transplant.
and if the transplant doesn't go well,tattoo your head.

Hope it helps,even if today is one of those days i pretty much curse every young looking dude/ elder full of hair  in my sight

----------


## baldozer

> That's the truth. Have you ever thought about how much of life you missed out on because of your hair loss ? Well, we lose a lot. Everything from asking that girl out that we've always wanted to, being youthful and doing stupid things because you can, being the life of the party, leading the way at work cause you're not afraid to etc. Very rarely do I ever see a bald man leading anything, and if it ever happens, I wonder why there isn't a guy with a full head of hair to replace him. Hair loss, especially when you're young, forces you to grow up. Have you ever seen a 30 year old with a full head of hair skateboarding and looked back twice ? Probably not, but what happens if that 30 year old was slick bald ? Thoughts like this would likely run through your head: "Isn't he too old to be doing that ? Creep, grow up and act your age." 
> 
> Every time I see a bald man driving a sports car, I think he's going through some sort of midlife crisis because he's to old to be driving a car like that, but a 50 year old with a full head of hair is never to old to be young. What about online dating ? What do you do when you go on a dating website, do you search from 20-30, or do you search from 30-40 because that's how old you look ? This disease is embarrassing, not only does it completely disfigure most men, it also holds you back in every aspect of life. You'll never be "the man" again. You'll never have the confidence that you once did when you had hair, and even if you do, people just think you're an over confident idiot who needs to know his place. You're days are over and you're expired, regardless of your actual age. So remind me again, what's the point of living such a life ?


 Live life for yourself, and not to impress others. You are what you are. Just accept yourself and don't give a shit of what others think of you.

----------


## fred970

And after he's been rejected by dozens of girls, been turned down at dozens of job interviews, laughed at by all people close to him, all because he's balding, what does he do then?

It's easy to say "just don't give a shit about what others think of you". We all live our life through the eyes of others to some extent. We are social animals, nothing can change that fact.

----------


## Alex88

i agree with both of you, but suicide is not a solution

----------


## baldozer

> And after he's been rejected by dozens of girls, been turned down at dozens of job interviews, laughed at by all people close to him, all because he's balding, what does he do then?
> 
> It's easy to say "just don't give a shit about what others think of you". We all live our life through the eyes of others to some extent. We are social animals, nothing can change that fact.


 Be thankful for what you have instead of lamenting about what you don't have. If hair is the only problem with your looks, then you are fine. That means, you are not short, have a good face, a good career etc. If it bothers you so much, just wear a hair piece. Every day, I see these women with hair extensions (and which looks pretty obvious too), so why can't men also wear hair.

----------


## FlightTL

> That's the truth. Have you ever thought about how much of life you missed out on because of your hair loss ? Well, we lose a lot. Everything from asking that girl out that we've always wanted to, being youthful and doing stupid things because you can, being the life of the party, leading the way at work cause you're not afraid to etc. Very rarely do I ever see a bald man leading anything, and if it ever happens, I wonder why there isn't a guy with a full head of hair to replace him. Hair loss, especially when you're young, forces you to grow up. Have you ever seen a 30 year old with a full head of hair skateboarding and looked back twice ? Probably not, but what happens if that 30 year old was slick bald ? Thoughts like this would likely run through your head: "Isn't he too old to be doing that ? Creep, grow up and act your age." 
> 
> Every time I see a bald man driving a sports car, I think he's going through some sort of midlife crisis because he's to old to be driving a car like that, but a 50 year old with a full head of hair is never to old to be young. What about online dating ? What do you do when you go on a dating website, do you search from 20-30, or do you search from 30-40 because that's how old you look ? This disease is embarrassing, not only does it completely disfigure most men, it also holds you back in every aspect of life. You'll never be "the man" again. You'll never have the confidence that you once did when you had hair, and even if you do, people just think you're an over confident idiot who needs to know his place. You're days are over and you're expired, regardless of your actual age. So remind me again, what's the point of living such a life ?


 I say this with all due respect:

I was depressed this afternoon. After reading this, my depression has multiplied 100x....I was starting to get some hope in life that maybe I could cut it short and look up to Statham and The Rock for hope. Now, after reading your post, the truth has come before my eyes....I was delusional for thinking I had hope...

Thank you for telling me the truth. I have no hope at regaining happiness...

I'm off to a buffet to stuff my face and eat away my emotions....

----------


## HairIsLife

> I say this with all due respect:
> 
> I was depressed this afternoon. After reading this, my depression has multiplied 100x....I was starting to get some hope in life that maybe I could cut it short and look up to Statham and The Rock for hope. Now, after reading your post, the truth has come before my eyes....I was delusional for thinking I had hope...
> 
> Thank you for telling me the truth. I have no hope at regaining happiness...
> 
> I'm off to a buffet to stuff my face and eat away my emotions....


 Eat for the both of us my friend. <3

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I say this with all due respect:
> 
> I was depressed this afternoon. After reading this, my depression has multiplied 100x....I was starting to get some hope in life that maybe I could cut it short and look up to Statham and The Rock for hope. Now, after reading your post, the truth has come before my eyes....I was delusional for thinking I had hope...
> 
> Thank you for telling me the truth. I have no hope at regaining happiness...
> 
> I'm off to a buffet to stuff my face and eat away my emotions....


 Your posts usually have the opposite effect on me.  I usually get a kick out of them.  Keep your head up.  Don't let this stuff control your life.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Thanks for changing the subject. If you didn't notice, getting women is only one of the many problems of losing hair. Can you provide a solution for the lack of youthfulness that us young bald men face everyday ? Not to be rude, but you have no idea what Fred has gone through. He's stable right now, but he's mentioned that he's had significant mental health issues because of this disease. He *was* a good looking young man, now he's just hanging onto the little youth that he can. It's not only about *looking* normal, it's about* feeling* normal, and it's hard to feel normal when you're a balding twenty something year-old. Even with all the pretty women in the world, I would still continue to feel disgusted seeing what I've become.


 I know sometimes my posts can sound offensive, but that is not my intent at all.  The main reason why I chose to focus on getting women is because that seems to be the primary concern for most of the young guys that are losing their hair.  

I will respond to your post.  I am 38, diffuse NW3 with severe crown loss.  This didn't happen yesterday, I have been balding since I was 22, by my mid 20's I had no choice but to buzz my head.  So I am not showing up here at close to 40, with a NW1, trying to tell you "it's not that bad".  Now I understand I didn't have the worst case of hair loss, but I was dealing with this crap way younger then I should have been.  Your youthfulness will take a hit when you are losing hair, no doubt about it, but there are things you can do to lesson the overall effect.  To keep it simple, body type and hair style.  Fred had been mentioned so to use him as an example, he isn't rocking a horseshoe.  He keeps is closely buzzed and although he might disagree with me, he looks pretty damn good, and I still think he looks like he is in his 20's.  You say he was a good looking guy.  I say he still is good looking.

As far as your comment about not knowing what fred has gone through.  I have read all the posts you have.  I would still not consider myself an expert on his situation so I will just leave it at that.

This post is getting long so I will be brief with my next point.  As far as being overlooked for jobs.  I would never deny that looks are a factor that is just life.  I'm my professional life, when I applied for my first management position(not talking fast food lol), I was a young NW3, with less experience than all of the other applicants.  I was chosen over them and yes they had full heads of hair. Hair loss doesn't have to be a career killer.

Your last point about not liking what you see, I get that, I have my low points also, but you can't let it keep you from living and succeeding in your life.

----------


## sdsurfin

> That's the truth. Have you ever thought about how much of life you missed out on because of your hair loss ? Well, we lose a lot. Everything from asking that girl out that we've always wanted to, being youthful and doing stupid things because you can, being the life of the party, leading the way at work cause you're not afraid to etc. Very rarely do I ever see a bald man leading anything, and if it ever happens, I wonder why there isn't a guy with a full head of hair to replace him. Hair loss, especially when you're young, forces you to grow up. Have you ever seen a 30 year old with a full head of hair skateboarding and looked back twice ? Probably not, but what happens if that 30 year old was slick bald ? Thoughts like this would likely run through your head: "Isn't he too old to be doing that ? Creep, grow up and act your age." 
> 
> Every time I see a bald man driving a sports car, I think he's going through some sort of midlife crisis because he's to old to be driving a car like that, but a 50 year old with a full head of hair is never to old to be young. What about online dating ? What do you do when you go on a dating website, do you search from 20-30, or do you search from 30-40 because that's how old you look ? This disease is embarrassing, not only does it completely disfigure most men, it also holds you back in every aspect of life. You'll never be "the man" again. You'll never have the confidence that you once did when you had hair, and even if you do, people just think you're an over confident idiot who needs to know his place. You're days are over and you're expired, regardless of your actual age. So remind me again, what's the point of living such a life ?


 
wow another poster who seriously needs to see a therapist.  a) bald guys get good jobs just as often as hairy guys, sometimes even more because you look mature and wise.  I have several bald friends who only got promotions AFTER they lost their hair.  steve jobs, jeff bezos, and shitloads of other ceos are bald and balding.  this shit is all in your head man. it really is.  You might have a slightly weaker chance of landing the exact girls that you want in your twenties, but by the time you're 30, a good amount of women don't care. and all you need is one good one. I can't even count the number of times I've been to a bar and seen the hottest girl there with a bald man.   Plus are you really setting the value of your life based on what girls you can pull? who gives a shit, what matters is finding one who loves you for who you are. If your goal is to be a player then just make a lot of money and be confident despite your flaws, never fails, hair or no hair.  You're the one seeing bald men and putting your bullshit philosophy on them. Bald guys to me look pretty ageless in a way, not old or young, and a lot of older bald guys look younger than their peers. By the time guys are in their mid thirties they are either graying or balding.  About a quarter(!!!) of men go bald starting in their twenties. I know many of them, and none of them let it ruin their life or were unhappy because of it. It made them strong and mature and hard.  You sound like a little whiny child, and your problem is not your hair.  To have the thoughts you have is ok, but to keep on with them and make them your philosophy and think that any of it is a concrete truth is really dumb.  Just shave your stupid head and be happy for what you do have- be happy you're not a child soldier in liberia or dying of ebola or working in a coal mine in china since you were 12.  People WILL respect you and give you work if you prove to be worthy and force yourself to be happy and outgoing. Girls who might not consider you at first will do so if you have charm and wit and kindness.  Being bald in your twenties is hard, but lots of things in life are hard. respect and love yourself no matter what, and don't let appearances dictate who you are.

----------


## sdsurfin

> I say this with all due respect:
> 
> I was depressed this afternoon. After reading this, my depression has multiplied 100x....I was starting to get some hope in life that maybe I could cut it short and look up to Statham and The Rock for hope. Now, after reading your post, the truth has come before my eyes....I was delusional for thinking I had hope...
> 
> Thank you for telling me the truth. I have no hope at regaining happiness...
> 
> I'm off to a buffet to stuff my face and eat away my emotions....


 Don't be an idiot. none of what he said should get you down.  Appearances only mean a little, and less and less as you get older. I have plenty of slick bald friends who are doing great in every respect. that is not a lie.  The people on this forum are the most mentally messed up and insecure about baldness of any bald guys out there. its a very warped perspective that you are choosing to take as truth.  Most bald guys let it happen and live good normal lives.  The things that really matter in life have nothing to do with hair, and this whole "I can't get any girls cause I'm bald" thing is all in your heads.  You might not take home as many girls as your best looking friend, but so what? Just accept that and make yourself into a valuable human being, and you guaranteed will find women who respect that and will love you. Women are insecure about almost everything on their bodies, to many of them its refreshing to be with a guy who is not perfect.  If you go out with the idea that you are inferior then people will treat you that way.  I don't think anyone i know has ever met a confident bald guy and thought that they were unjustified.  When I meat confident bald guys I don't even think about their baldness, and the same goes for women. I am 32, have many women friends, have been with many women, and they would all tell you the same thing. there are certainly girls who do not prefer baldness, but you know wha,t there are also girls who discriminate based on your religion, your height, your skin color, your taste in music, your job type, etc etc etc. everyone has their own tastes and you can't please everybody.  you're not gonna have sex with everyone anyway, my best looking and most full haired friends are all married at 30 and out of the game anyway. I might be losing my hair but I still have the possibility of being with different women  :Smile:   your mindset is that of an adolescent, sack up and be a strong and powerful and loving bald man, because there are millions of people that have to deal with way worse. people on here act like they have been forced into prostitution or are child laborers or have crippled legs or burned faces or something. get a grip.  or just watch patrick stewart talk about losing his hair. he lost his at 15(!) and yeah it sucked for a couple years while he made peace, but then he moved on and found other things to value besides hitting on random ***** (which he did anyway) and looking beautiful (which many consider him to be anyway).

----------


## hellouser

> Don't be an idiot. none of what he said should get you down.  *Appearances only mean a little,* and less and less as you get older. I have plenty of slick bald friends who are doing great in every respect. that is not a lie.  The people on this forum are the most mentally messed up and insecure about baldness of any bald guys out there. its a very warped perspective that you are choosing to take as truth.  Most bald guys let it happen and live good normal lives.  The things that really matter in life have nothing to do with hair, and this whole "I can't get any girls cause I'm bald" thing is all in your heads.  You might not take home as many girls as your best looking friend, but so what? Just accept that and make yourself into a valuable human being, and you guaranteed will find women who respect that and will love you. Women are insecure about almost everything on their bodies, to many of them its refreshing to be with a guy who is not perfect.  If you go out with the idea that you are inferior then people will treat you that way.  I don't think anyone i know has ever met a confident bald guy and thought that they were unjustified.  When I meat confident bald guys I don't even think about their baldness, and the same goes for women. I am 32, have many women friends, have been with many women, and they would all tell you the same thing. there are certainly girls who do not prefer baldness, but you know wha,t there are also girls who discriminate based on your religion, your height, your skin color, your taste in music, your job type, etc etc etc. everyone has their own tastes and you can't please everybody.  you're not gonna have sex with everyone anyway, my best looking and most full haired friends are all married at 30 and out of the game anyway. I might be losing my hair but I still have the possibility of being with different women   your mindset is that of an adolescent, sack up and be a strong and powerful and loving bald man, because there are millions of people that have to deal with way worse. people on here act like they have been forced into prostitution or are child laborers or have crippled legs or burned faces or something. get a grip.  or just watch patrick stewart talk about losing his hair. he lost his at 15(!) and yeah it sucked for a couple years while he made peace, but then he moved on and found other things to value besides hitting on random ***** (which he did anyway) and looking beautiful (which many consider him to be anyway).


 Flat out lie. Maybe to you, but not to society. Don't be willfully ignorant, you KNOW appearances mean a lot. If they really didn't you wouldn't spend so much time on this forum.

----------


## HairIsLife

.

----------


## FlightTL

> Don't be an idiot. none of what he said should get you down.  Appearances only mean a little, and less and less as you get older. I have plenty of slick bald friends who are doing great in every respect. that is not a lie.  The people on this forum are the most mentally messed up and insecure about baldness of any bald guys out there. its a very warped perspective that you are choosing to take as truth.  Most bald guys let it happen and live good normal lives.  The things that really matter in life have nothing to do with hair, and this whole "I can't get any girls cause I'm bald" thing is all in your heads.  You might not take home as many girls as your best looking friend, but so what? Just accept that and make yourself into a valuable human being, and you guaranteed will find women who respect that and will love you. Women are insecure about almost everything on their bodies, to many of them its refreshing to be with a guy who is not perfect.  If you go out with the idea that you are inferior then people will treat you that way.  I don't think anyone i know has ever met a confident bald guy and thought that they were unjustified.  When I meat confident bald guys I don't even think about their baldness, and the same goes for women. I am 32, have many women friends, have been with many women, and they would all tell you the same thing. there are certainly girls who do not prefer baldness, but you know wha,t there are also girls who discriminate based on your religion, your height, your skin color, your taste in music, your job type, etc etc etc. everyone has their own tastes and you can't please everybody.  you're not gonna have sex with everyone anyway, my best looking and most full haired friends are all married at 30 and out of the game anyway. I might be losing my hair but I still have the possibility of being with different women   your mindset is that of an adolescent, sack up and be a strong and powerful and loving bald man, because there are millions of people that have to deal with way worse. people on here act like they have been forced into prostitution or are child laborers or have crippled legs or burned faces or something. get a grip.  or just watch patrick stewart talk about losing his hair. he lost his at 15(!) and yeah it sucked for a couple years while he made peace, but then he moved on and found other things to value besides hitting on random ***** (which he did anyway) and looking beautiful (which many consider him to be anyway).


 Ok cat man...Will start looking up to Vin Diesel, Statham, and The rock again for inspiration...

----------


## hairlosskills

> That's the truth. Have you ever thought about how much of life you missed out on because of your hair loss ? Well, we lose a lot. Everything from asking that girl out that we've always wanted to, being youthful and doing stupid things because you can, being the life of the party, leading the way at work cause you're not afraid to etc. Very rarely do I ever see a bald man leading anything, and if it ever happens, I wonder why there isn't a guy with a full head of hair to replace him. Hair loss, especially when you're young, forces you to grow up. Have you ever seen a 30 year old with a full head of hair skateboarding and looked back twice ? Probably not, but what happens if that 30 year old was slick bald ? Thoughts like this would likely run through your head: "Isn't he too old to be doing that ? Creep, grow up and act your age." 
> 
> Every time I see a bald man driving a sports car, I think he's going through some sort of midlife crisis because he's to old to be driving a car like that, but a 50 year old with a full head of hair is never to old to be young. What about online dating ? What do you do when you go on a dating website, do you search from 20-30, or do you search from 30-40 because that's how old you look ? This disease is embarrassing, not only does it completely disfigure most men, it also holds you back in every aspect of life. You'll never be "the man" again. You'll never have the confidence that you once did when you had hair, and even if you do, people just think you're an over confident idiot who needs to know his place. You're days are over and you're expired, regardless of your actual age. So remind me again, what's the point of living such a life ?


 HairIsLife is spot on. This post describes the life of us young bald men have to suffer through.
Your appearance matters more now than it ever has in our  existance as humans.
Whats the point living a life like this i mean seriously?? Pain for your entire life isnt living. Balding 
is a death sentence for young men,period.

----------


## hairlosskills

> Don't be an idiot. none of what he said should get you down.  Appearances only mean a little, and less and less as you get older. I have plenty of slick bald friends who are doing great in every respect. that is not a lie.  The people on this forum are the most mentally messed up and insecure about baldness of any bald guys out there. its a very warped perspective that you are choosing to take as truth.  Most bald guys let it happen and live good normal lives.  The things that really matter in life have nothing to do with hair, and this whole "I can't get any girls cause I'm bald" thing is all in your heads.  You might not take home as many girls as your best looking friend, but so what? Just accept that and make yourself into a valuable human being, and you guaranteed will find women who respect that and will love you. Women are insecure about almost everything on their bodies, to many of them its refreshing to be with a guy who is not perfect.  If you go out with the idea that you are inferior then people will treat you that way.  I don't think anyone i know has ever met a confident bald guy and thought that they were unjustified.  When I meat confident bald guys I don't even think about their baldness, and the same goes for women. I am 32, have many women friends, have been with many women, and they would all tell you the same thing. there are certainly girls who do not prefer baldness, but you know wha,t there are also girls who discriminate based on your religion, your height, your skin color, your taste in music, your job type, etc etc etc. everyone has their own tastes and you can't please everybody.  you're not gonna have sex with everyone anyway, my best looking and most full haired friends are all married at 30 and out of the game anyway. I might be losing my hair but I still have the possibility of being with different women   your mindset is that of an adolescent, sack up and be a strong and powerful and loving bald man, because there are millions of people that have to deal with way worse. people on here act like they have been forced into prostitution or are child laborers or have crippled legs or burned faces or something. get a grip.  or just watch patrick stewart talk about losing his hair. he lost his at 15(!) and yeah it sucked for a couple years while he made peace, but then he moved on and found other things to value besides hitting on random ***** (which he did anyway) and looking beautiful (which many consider him to be anyway).


 You couldnt be more wrong.

----------


## hellouser

> HairIsLife is spot on. This post describes the life of us young bald men have to suffer through.
> Your appearance matters more now than it ever has in our  existance as humans.
> Whats the point living a life like this i mean seriously?? Pain for your entire life isnt living. Balding 
> is a death sentence for young men,period.
> 
> *Suicide is most definantly an option*


 It's also a permanent solution.

----------


## walrus

> HairIsLife is spot on. This post describes the life of us young bald men have to suffer through.
> Your appearance matters more now than it ever has in our  existance as humans.
> Whats the point living a life like this i mean seriously?? Pain for your entire life isnt living. Balding 
> is a death sentence for young men,period.
> 
> Suicide is most definantly an option


 This forum could do with a resident psychiatrist.

----------


## Dan26

I'm convinced that the 'life is over' brand of baldies have never been 'cool' in the first place. I've watched one of my best friends go bald AND have a significant drop in status (job loss), yet his social life and success with woman remains the EXACT same ie very very good. I have no doubt, if he had started balding before he had this success he would be just like you guys, but he just so happened to have success while hair and maintain it without. It really is a mindset. Those of you whose life were supposedly great before MPB but shit after it basically let MPB win. Let MPB break you mentally.

----------


## Alex88

no one gets what he wants complaining about its absence. if you want something you work to obtain it,if you can't obtain it there are two exits : accept yourself because you tried and you failed or accept the fact you are not willing to fight with a sickness with all your strength AND patience. 
you guys should really tried to do a little exam of what you're doing and see your priorities - our self image is important and if you think that hair are fundamental for it well, work for it..... otherwise you have no right to complain &  that's what i think .

----------


## fred970

I agree with Alex though. Have you tried every option available to you? Medication? Concealers? A hair transplant with a top surgeon? A hair piece? SMP? Even just shaving your head and see how you look? A combination of these solutions?

If not, then you have no right to complain about it. And don't come up with excuses for each one of them like the side-effects of medication or the price of a hair transplant. Every solution has its downsides. You're never going to get a solution with no downsides at all.

I've been on minoxidil, and it gave me 2 more years of a fullish head of hair, then I added concealers, which gave me some extra time, then I went completely bald, NW5 at the age of 23. I had a high-end FUE with a top doctor, at the age of 24. Today I only have like 25% of my hair transplant result, and it already looks like I'm not bald anymore. Here's the topic about my hair transplant: https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showth...t=16218&page=1

So I ask these questions to OP and other negative people in this thread, have you tried all available solutions for male pattern baldness? Is all hope truly lost for you? I'll answer for you, of course not, there is always hope, for everyone, but you've got to get off your ass, get rid of your negative misconceptions, and find those solutions.

If a young guy like me, who was a bald NW5 at 24 years old and diagnosed as one of the worst cases of hair loss at such a young age a top surgeon had seen, can find a way out of this nightmare, then anyone can.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> So I ask these questions to OP and other negative people in this thread, have you tried all available solutions for male pattern baldness? Is all hope truly lost for you? I'll answer for you, of course not, there is always hope, for everyone, but you've got to get off your ass, get rid of your negative misconceptions, and find those solutions.


 Our current "solutions" aren't perfect, but there are always options.  Deal with what we have and make the best of it.

It is annoying as hell when guys tell us to "man up" and stop whining about our hair loss, but this suicide talk is ridiculous and incredibly weak.

----------


## Scalpology

> I agree with Alex though. Have you tried every option available to you? Medication? Concealers? A hair transplant with a top surgeon? A hair piece? SMP? Even just shaving your head and see how you look? A combination of these solutions?
> 
> If not, then you have no right to complain about it. And don't come up with excuses for each one of them like the side-effects of medication or the price of a hair transplant. Every solution has its downsides. You're never going to get a solution with no downsides at all.
> 
> I've been on minoxidil, and it gave me 2 more years of a fullish head of hair, then I added concealers, which gave me some extra time, then I went completely bald, NW5 at the age of 23. I had a high-end FUE with a top doctor, at the age of 24. Today I only have like 25% of my hair transplant result, and it already looks like I'm not bald anymore. Here's the topic about my hair transplant: https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showth...t=16218&page=1
> 
> So I ask these questions to OP and other negative people in this thread, have you tried all available solutions for male pattern baldness? Is all hope truly lost for you? I'll answer for you, of course not, there is always hope, for everyone, but you've got to get off your ass, get rid of your negative misconceptions, and find those solutions.
> 
> If a young guy like me, who was a bald NW5 at 24 years old and diagnosed as one of the worst cases of hair loss at such a young age a top surgeon had seen, can find a way out of this nightmare, then anyone can.


 Let's be realistic, hair piece is not an option. It's a one way ticket to becoming joke of the town and forever living in tension, stress and worry.

----------


## Alex88

I've been depressed for other reasons and telling someone to "man up" while is depressed is pretty much giving him bullets and a shotgun pointing to his head,so i'm not gonna say it..... but instead i strongly advise to quit the suicide talking because IT IS NOT worth your time and whining won't resolve anything - try to find a good solution for you (and i hope you do,like for everyone here,we're here for the same "curse" anyway) and if you can't at least you tried. And **** stress man,it's helping your hairloss!!
Stay positive  :Smile:

----------


## Dan26

Fred I think you are pretty damn lucky that you look good rocking the shaved head. A lot of guys don't! Even the hair line framing your face shaved is a good look vs slick nw5 for you. Most guys your age with your degree of hair loss would probably have unrealistic expectations and want their original density back with a hairline which is impossible.

----------


## hairlosskills

> Our current "solutions" aren't perfect, but there are always options.  Deal with what we have and make the best of it.
> 
> It is annoying as hell when guys tell us to "man up" and stop whining about our hair loss, but this suicide talk is ridiculous and incredibly weak.


 Anyone who knows me personally would tell you im the strongest person they know mentally/physically. One tradgedy after another i have had to overcome as a child. I deal with intense chronic pain daily and have 2 autoimmune diseases that with 100s of symptoms. Last year icouldnt even finish my own sentences when talking.
These issues and tradgidies i have unfortunately had to suffer through do not reach the level of intense suffering caused by mpb.
Mpb at 21 makes all my suffering and perserverance seem worthless,ok?

Some people have had suffering before mpb, but when mpb hits on top of that it hurts. It hurts bad. 

Call me weak if you want, you dont know me though.

----------


## FlightTL

> Anyone who knows me personally would tell you im the strongest person they know mentally/physically. One tradgedy after another i have had to overcome as a child. I deal with intense chronic pain daily and have 2 autoimmune diseases that with 100s of symptoms. Last year icouldnt even finish my own sentences when talking.
> These issues and tradgidies i have unfortunately had to suffer through do not reach the level of intense suffering caused by mpb.
> Mpb at 21 makes all my suffering and perserverance seem worthless,ok?
> 
> Some people have had suffering before mpb, but when mpb hits on top of that it hurts. It hurts bad. 
> 
> Call me weak if you want, you dont know me though.


 Join the depression club. +1

----------


## hairlosskills

We will have our hair back 1 day. I will buy you a drink flight, when we get our hair back

----------


## FlightTL

> We will have our hair back 1 day. I will buy you a drink flight, when we get our hair back


 We can have our hair back today! If it weren't for society looking down on men wearing hair systems...

----------


## baldozer

> Anyone who knows me personally would tell you im the strongest person they know mentally/physically. One tradgedy after another i have had to overcome as a child. I deal with intense chronic pain daily and have 2 autoimmune diseases that with 100s of symptoms. Last year icouldnt even finish my own sentences when talking.
> These issues and tradgidies i have unfortunately had to suffer through do not reach the level of intense suffering caused by mpb.
> Mpb at 21 makes all my suffering and perserverance seem worthless,ok?
> 
> Some people have had suffering before mpb, but when mpb hits on top of that it hurts. It hurts bad. 
> 
> Call me weak if you want, you dont know me though.


 Vow, you are such a whiner. I am a NW7 and I am perfectly fine with it. OK, I may look slightly better with hair, but that does not mean that I keep on crying about it.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> We can have our hair back today! If it weren't for society looking down on men wearing hair systems...


 If you get a good hair system then how will society even know?

----------


## FlightTL

> If you get a good hair system then how will society even know?


 true.

----------


## FlightTL

> Vow, you are such a whiner. I am a NW7 and I am perfectly fine with it. OK, I may look slightly better with hair, but that does not mean that I keep on crying about it.


 You probably have a great head shape and handsome face...You can pull it off....

----------


## DeuceWillis

Flight, FFS, post a picture. I bet you're not as bad looking as you think man. Seriously.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I think most of us think we look worse than we actually do.  I am not trying to say that being bald doesn't effect our looks, but not to the degree that many of us believe.  How many times have we seen posts of guys shaving or buzzing their heads and asking for our opinions, only to hear many of us say "you look good but I wouldn't be able to pull it off like you can"?  Most of us have a problem accepting our own hair loss and don't want to live a life without hair even if we can look decent without it.

----------


## Scalpology

What if we all simply start wearing wigs and hang around with each other all the time? Like give each other jobs, party with each other, endorse each other. This way there will be a secret society of wig-wearers that will always support each other and eventually, once public realises what is going on, they will not be able to ostracise us, because our group will be too large. We could be Wigumminaty.

----------


## XYZ

> We will have our hair back 1 day.


 Judging by the way things are looking, I wouldn't count on it.

----------


## baldozer

> What if we all simply start wearing wigs and hang around with each other all the time? Like give each other jobs, party with each other, endorse each other. This way there will be a secret society of wig-wearers that will always support each other and eventually, once public realises what is going on, they will not be able to ostracise us, because our group will be too large. We could be Wigumminaty.


 I have never worn a hair piece, but if some bald dude really wants to just have one night stands, this option can be quite legit. An interesting thing to do would be to have sex with some girl while wearing a hairpiece, and just when you are done, take out your hairpiece to see her reaction. But you have to be careful, she doesn't accuse you of rape later on.

----------


## cichlidfort

> That's the truth. Have you ever thought about how much of life you missed out on because of your hair loss ? Well, we lose a lot. Everything from asking that girl out that we've always wanted to, being youthful and doing stupid things because you can, being the life of the party, leading the way at work cause you're not afraid to etc. Very rarely do I ever see a bald man leading anything, and if it ever happens, I wonder why there isn't a guy with a full head of hair to replace him. Hair loss, especially when you're young, forces you to grow up. Have you ever seen a 30 year old with a full head of hair skateboarding and looked back twice ? Probably not, but what happens if that 30 year old was slick bald ? Thoughts like this would likely run through your head: "Isn't he too old to be doing that ? Creep, grow up and act your age." 
> 
> Every time I see a bald man driving a sports car, I think he's going through some sort of midlife crisis because he's to old to be driving a car like that, but a 50 year old with a full head of hair is never to old to be young. What about online dating ? What do you do when you go on a dating website, do you search from 20-30, or do you search from 30-40 because that's how old you look ? This disease is embarrassing, not only does it completely disfigure most men, it also holds you back in every aspect of life. You'll never be "the man" again. You'll never have the confidence that you once did when you had hair, and even if you do, people just think you're an over confident idiot who needs to know his place. You're days are over and you're expired, regardless of your actual age. So remind me again, what's the point of living such a life ?


  Next time write this in your diary. I have zero empathy for you. I'm 25 with retrograde alopecia aka one of the quickest/fastest forms of hairloss. Yet, I'm not degrading myself to a worthless POS like you are. You seriously need help, your behavior is not normal. Go see a therapist or something because your obsessive, compulsive behavior qualifies for a disorder. Everything you have said is NOT true and it's pathetic! People that are new to balding will be getting the wrong idea when they read such sorry, depressing, misinformed posts such as yours. Just stop being a baby and start being proactive about your life. Get out of bed, hit the gym, get some sunlight and move forward with life.

----------


## cichlidfort

> What if we all simply start wearing wigs and hang around with each other all the time? Like give each other jobs, party with each other, endorse each other. This way there will be a secret society of wig-wearers that will always support each other and eventually, once public realises what is going on, they will not be able to ostracise us, because our group will be too large. We could be Wigumminaty.


 Get a life nerd

----------


## fred970

> Get out of bed, hit the gym, get some sunlight and move forward with life.


 Get out of bed? Well of course, you have to get out of your bed to be somehow productive. Hit the gym? Screw becoming a stereotyped meathead! Get some sunlight? Screw trading skin cancer for what people believe is a healthy look! Move forward with your life? Like the first advice, this doesn't mean anything.

You don't want to admit the truth, you don't want to know the truth, and who could blame you? Isn't ignorance bliss? Retrograde alopecia yeah right, if you look like the way you do on your avatar picture, you have nothing to complain about, and you have no idea of what you're talking about.

But get a life right. Get a life! So easy to do for some people here who were NW5 in their early twenties. Don't get me wrong, I kept my bloat afloat, I'm going to get my master's degree in a few months and will be starting an internship in a big company next week. And how did I manage to do that? Simple: an expensive (and successful) FUE hair transplant with a top notch doctor, years of minoxidil to buy time, concealers, therapy and keeping my chin up while entire bars laughed in choirs at my bald head (I'm not making this up).

But telling the crap and giving the generic (wrong) advice you do? It has never helped anyone struggling with the nightmare of hair loss. The truth is, it probably only made people sink even lower. "If I'm such a bald loser, it must not be because of the hair loss, it's because I'm not muscular and I don't go to tanning salons!" Newbies need to be told the truth. And the truth is not pretty, it's going to be a hellish ride for them, and there's no other way to look at it.

----------


## DeuceWillis

FRED you seem to always have an excuse to what anyone says, and you seem to always miss the point. Its common knowledge working out and being fit boosts self confidence, it's not just to become a meathead as you say. It's all about making the most of what you've got. Sure we'd ALL look better with a ****ing full head of hair, but guess what WE CANT have that, it's up to us to accept that shitty reality and move on the best we can. 

Also, if someone makes fun and laughs at you for your baldness, and it bothers you that much... Punch them in the ****in mouth. Don't get your feelings hurt.

----------


## cichlidfort

> Get out of bed? Well of course, you have to get out of your bed to be somehow productive. Hit the gym? Screw becoming a stereotyped meathead! Get some sunlight? Screw trading skin cancer for what people believe is a healthy look! Move forward with your life? Like the first advice, this doesn't mean anything.
> 
> You don't want to admit the truth, you don't want to know the truth, and who could blame you? Isn't ignorance bliss? Retrograde alopecia yeah right, if you look like the way you do on your avatar picture, you have nothing to complain about, and you have no idea of what you're talking about.
> 
> But get a life right. Get a life! So easy to do for some people here who were NW5 in their early twenties. Don't get me wrong, I kept my bloat afloat, I'm going to get my master's degree in a few months and will be starting an internship in a big company next week. And how did I manage to do that? Simple: an expensive (and successful) FUE hair transplant with a top notch doctor, years of minoxidil to buy time, concealers, therapy and keeping my chin up while entire bars laughed in choirs at my bald head (I'm not making this up).
> 
> But telling the crap and giving the generic (wrong) advice you do? It has never helped anyone struggling with the nightmare of hair loss. The truth is, it probably only made people sink even lower. "If I'm such a bald loser, it must not be because of the hair loss, it's because I'm not muscular and I don't go to tanning salons!" Newbies need to be told the truth. And the truth is not pretty, it's going to be a hellish ride for them, and there's no other way to look at it.


 God you're the epitome of an idiot. Clouded with judgement and delusion, you too should see a therapist. Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if one of you depressed balding dudes just stopped posting because you really did commit suicide. It's sad man and I truly mean that. You guys both have to WAKE UP and realize there are a million and one things more to life than strands of hair. You also sound like spoiled little brats. There are an infinite amount of people that have it way worse than losing hair. Missing limbs, PTSD, blindess, severe anxiety disorder, etc. Hairloss is a bargain in comparison. 

Did I ever suggest being a meathead? No! Working out has so many benefits and the fact that you suggest working out makes you look like a prenteious tool is even more pathetic. With that said, it's probably safe to assume you're a typical American that's sedentary that's anti working out simply because your a lazy sack of you know what. Working out will boost your mood, your confidence, and you're overall health generally speaking. Just the other day i saw one of the finest girls with a lean muscular bald man. Guess what, he wasn't stellar looking and he wasn't even 6ft. You guys are so OBSESSED with hair you can't even see what's really important. By the time you're 45, you're going to have so many regrets about living a life in misery over something so trivial in the grand scheme of things. At the end of the day, most men lose their hair. It's accepted. Just get a grip and stop getting your panties in a wad like a bunch of 8 year old girls.

----------


## DeuceWillis

> God you're the epitome of an idiot. Clouded with judgement and delusion, you too should see a therapist. Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if one of you depressed balding dudes just stopped posting because you really did commit suicide. It's sad man and I truly mean that. You guys both have to WAKE UP and realize there are a million and one things more to life than strands of hair. You also sound like spoiled little brats. There are an infinite amount of people that have it way worse than losing hair. Missing limbs, PTSD, blindess, severe anxiety disorder, etc. Hairloss is a bargain in comparison. 
> 
> Did I ever suggest being a meathead? No! Working out has so many benefits and the fact that you suggest working out makes you look like a prenteious tool is even more pathetic. With that said, it's probably safe to assume you're a typical American that's sedentary that's anti working out simply because your a lazy sack of you know what. Working out will boost your mood, your confidence, and you're overall health generally speaking. Just the other day i saw one of the finest girls with a lean muscular bald man. Guess what, he wasn't stellar looking and he wasn't even 6ft. You guys are so OBSESSED with hair you can't even see what's really important. By the time you're 45, you're going to have so many regrets about living a life in misery over something so trivial in the grand scheme of things. At the end of the day, most men lose their hair. It's accepted. Just get a grip and stop getting your panties in a wad like a bunch of 8 year old girls.


 Can I get an amen?!?

----------


## nursedude22

> God you're the epitome of an idiot. Clouded with judgement and delusion, you too should see a therapist. Honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if one of you depressed balding dudes just stopped posting because you really did commit suicide. It's sad man and I truly mean that. You guys both have to WAKE UP and realize there are a million and one things more to life than strands of hair. You also sound like spoiled little brats. There are an infinite amount of people that have it way worse than losing hair. Missing limbs, PTSD, blindess, severe anxiety disorder, etc. Hairloss is a bargain in comparison. 
> 
> Did I ever suggest being a meathead? No! Working out has so many benefits and the fact that you suggest working out makes you look like a prenteious tool is even more pathetic. With that said, it's probably safe to assume you're a typical American that's sedentary that's anti working out simply because your a lazy sack of you know what. Working out will boost your mood, your confidence, and you're overall health generally speaking. Just the other day i saw one of the finest girls with a lean muscular bald man. Guess what, he wasn't stellar looking and he wasn't even 6ft. You guys are so OBSESSED with hair you can't even see what's really important. By the time you're 45, you're going to have so many regrets about living a life in misery over something so trivial in the grand scheme of things. At the end of the day, most men lose their hair. It's accepted. Just get a grip and stop getting your panties in a wad like a bunch of 8 year old girls.


 RANDOM QUESTION cichilfort: How's finasteride/propecia working for you man? Is it even effective for retrograde alopecia? (I too suffer from it and thinking of hopping on the fin bandwagon)

P.s. I asked you on here because for some weird reason this forum doesn't let me PM you.

----------


## mitchellthesuper

come on guys! ok, I accept being bald is not ideal but it is not something dreadful. If people judge you for being bald, it means they are wrong people for you and you should get hem out of your life.

----------


## hairlessM

> There are an infinite amount of people that have it way worse than losing hair. Missing limbs, PTSD, blindess, severe anxiety disorder, etc. Hairloss is a bargain in comparison.


 I call BS on some of this. I have dealt with PTSD and severe anxiety disorder but nothing even comes close to body dysmorphic disorder which hair loss can cause, I mean damn, if there was any reason for someone to suffer bdd than hair loss has to be high on that list.

It's also BS that it's not taken seriously and it can easily effect somebody in every aspect of their life from their employment to relationships to social life. You are kidding yourself if you think otherwise, personal appearance is a major part of life, and nothing will whack that up than mpb. The OP has taken a lot of heat but I gotta agree with him.

I've been through divorce, my ex cheated multiple times and almost everyone knew and nobody ever told me. I've been through a looooooooong custody battle where I didn't see my daughter for almost 8 months. The result of the above took almost every cent I had and cost me my home which was built %100 on money I made. I basically lost everything I had ever worked for because I married the wrong woman. So you can see where my PTSD and severe anxiety disorder came from.

I've moved past all of that, started to build up a new life but the one thing I cannot overcome is my dumb-luck appearance. Not even in my mid-30's and complete nw7. Far, far worse than anything I've been through because it's permanent and there is nothing I can do about it. What's even more bizarre is I've had a shaved head for almost half my life and would have a shaved head now even if I had a full head of hair. I have every "element" people "say" you "need" to pull of the shaved head except for height as I'm pretty much bang on average. 

Try and explain that to a therapist, it doesn't go down well.

----------


## templerun

> I call BS on some of this. I have dealt with PTSD and severe anxiety disorder but nothing even comes close to body dysmorphic disorder which hair loss can cause, I mean damn, if there was any reason for someone to suffer bdd than hair loss has to be high on that list.
> 
> It's also BS that it's not taken seriously and it can easily effect somebody in every aspect of their life from their employment to relationships to social life. You are kidding yourself if you think otherwise, personal appearance is a major part of life, and nothing will whack that up than mpb. The OP has taken a lot of heat but I gotta agree with him.
> 
> I've been through divorce, my ex cheated multiple times and almost everyone knew and nobody ever told me. I've been through a looooooooong custody battle where I didn't see my daughter for almost 8 months. The result of the above took almost every cent I had and cost me my home which was built %100 on money I made. I basically lost everything I had ever worked for because I married the wrong woman. So you can see where my PTSD and severe anxiety disorder came from.
> 
> I've moved past all of that, started to build up a new life but the one thing I cannot overcome is my dumb-luck appearance. Not even in my mid-30's and complete nw7. Far, far worse than anything I've been through because it's permanent and there is nothing I can do about it. What's even more bizarre is I've had a shaved head for almost half my life and would have a shaved head now even if I had a full head of hair. I have every "element" people "say" you "need" to pull of the shaved head except for height as I'm pretty much bang on average. 
> 
> Try and explain that to a therapist, it doesn't go down well.


 I hear you brother. All the pep talk doesn't necessarily help the people who are smart enough to figure that by definition- pep talk is some overly optimistic irrational bull shit. Distorting the truth - never appealed to me. I am balding and you made me realize maybe I am not trying enough to save my remaining hair. I always thought I could get a HT later on but for some reason all the people here dont seem to think that viability of hair transplants is not good enough to stop worrying about hair loss. I am actually a little puzzled about this and I invite other more informed people to comment. Thanks.

----------


## baldozer

> I call BS on some of this. I have dealt with PTSD and severe anxiety disorder but nothing even comes close to body dysmorphic disorder which hair loss can cause, I mean damn, if there was any reason for someone to suffer bdd than hair loss has to be high on that list.
> 
> It's also BS that it's not taken seriously and it can easily effect somebody in every aspect of their life from their employment to relationships to social life. You are kidding yourself if you think otherwise, personal appearance is a major part of life, and nothing will whack that up than mpb. The OP has taken a lot of heat but I gotta agree with him.
> 
> I've been through divorce, my ex cheated multiple times and almost everyone knew and nobody ever told me. I've been through a looooooooong custody battle where I didn't see my daughter for almost 8 months. The result of the above took almost every cent I had and cost me my home which was built %100 on money I made. I basically lost everything I had ever worked for because I married the wrong woman. So you can see where my PTSD and severe anxiety disorder came from.
> 
> I've moved past all of that, started to build up a new life but the one thing I cannot overcome is my dumb-luck appearance. Not even in my mid-30's and complete nw7. Far, far worse than anything I've been through because it's permanent and there is nothing I can do about it. What's even more bizarre is I've had a shaved head for almost half my life and would have a shaved head now even if I had a full head of hair. I have every "element" people "say" you "need" to pull of the shaved head except for height as I'm pretty much bang on average. 
> 
> Try and explain that to a therapist, it doesn't go down well.


 I am also NW7, but I'm pretty happy. I don't know whats the problem with you.

----------


## fred970

> I am also NW7, but I'm pretty happy. I don't know whats the problem with you.


 He has not drowned in self-delusion.

@templerun: a HT is the only viable solution out of this mess in my opinion. There's nothing else really.

The ideal would be the combination of good FUE megasessions and concealers. Better than just remain bald.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Even if we do assume that baldozer is as good looking as he thinks he is(never seen pics) , that is 1 out of what every 1000?  1 out of every 10,000?  It has been said many times before and I will say it again balding does not work for most that have it.  I do my best not to walk around completely depressed like many on this forum, but that doesn't mean I am completely oblivious as to the effect that MPB is having on my life.

----------


## FlightTL

Baldozer and fred790 are polar opposites.

One can live freely as a Norwood 6. The other depends on a FUE megasession for survival.

Honestly, I side a bit more with Fred790 because I am deeply depressed over hair loss.

More power to you Baldozer. You really must be handsome with a great head shape to be happy. At least ur happy, cat man, and I hope u stay that way!

----------


## baldozer

> He has not drowned in self-delusion.
> 
> @templerun: a HT is the only viable solution out of this mess in my opinion. There's nothing else really.
> 
> The ideal would be the combination of good FUE megasessions and concealers. Better than just remain bald.


 If delusion keeps me happy, than I would rather be deluded. Life is too short. So, I would rather enjoy it than staying depressed.

----------


## Illusion

Every day, I make this promise to myself "I'm not going to read hair loss forums today". This thread is an example of why I want to stay far, far away from hair loss forums (apart from the useful content on here like future treatments and experiences with (experimental) hair loss combatters). I wish I didn't read it: it makes me sad but especially affraid. It makes me sad because it makes me think that baldness is a big disadvantage in the eyes of society. However, that's not what I fear the most. I am terrified  that I will be just like some of the guys on here when I grow up: a depressed, anxious, broken person.

Balding usually doesn't do much good for your appearance. But this mindset (see thread title) has got to stop. Some of you guys are literally throwing your life away. I just can't believe baldness is the only reason for not wanting to live anymore. It just can't be. And if you guys are going to tell me it is, then yes, I want to be delusional about that. Like baldozer said, if that's keeping me happy then I'd rather be deluded.

That's also the only thing I agree with him on. Seriously baldozer, wtf are you doing on this site? 70% of your posts consists of you saying that you don't mind being a nw7 and that you look good. 29% is naming handsome bald(ing) celebrities and telling others what facial aesthetics a man need. Then there is the remaining 1% when you talk about the actual reason (according to yourself) you're on this site: the future baldness of your son or whatever.

----------


## Munkynutz

Oh wow.  The first of these posts caught my eye and I just kept reading.  I am shocked to see some of you have these views, but granted I didn't lose a ton of hair in my 20's so I perhaps cannot empathize with your exact situations.

I have had a high hairline for a very long time, since my late teens, and it certainly hasn't improved.  While I still maintain an acceptable amount of hair it still preoccupies a reasonable amount if my thoughts and I look at my remaining hair in a mirror far more often than I should.

I am not sure I agree that life is ruined without hair though.  I've always maintained if I lose enough of it that I will just shave my head and be done with it.  I keep myself fit and exercise regularly, and have shaved my head in the past - true it doesn't look as good as people with s full set of hair but it looks far superior to the balding look especially if you take the time to shave it properly.  In fact it remains one of the cleanest looks I have ever seen on men.  Keep yourself healthy and hair or no hair you will look much better than most other people of there wandering around.

As far as women go - to think you can't find women with no hair or balding is a serious misjudgement.  Pay attention to the people around you and their women, social status, whatever.  I know and see tons of guys with a sad state of hair with perfectly good women.

I also know many guys with a full head of hair who have it looking like crap, poorly cut, horrible hygiene and overweight sagging bodies which women like far less than no hair.  Also in case you haven't notices the majority of people in western societies are missing most of their hair at an ever increasingly early age.  So this claim of 'normal' to have hair is utter BS.  The opposite is true.  Worried about youth?  Look at a fit slick bald guy with a shaved head in their 40's versus a guy with greasy grey hair in the normal kept condition.... I know what I thjnj looks more youthful.

Now for you about to say I haven't lost enough hair to appreciate your point of view - I have something far worse in my opinion.  I have psoriasis which covered a respectable portion of my body and is gross and flakey and red and actually looks like a damned disease opposed to lost hair which honestly just looks like you've lost hair.

It doesn't depress me, take away my chances in work environments, screw with my social chances, or for the most part scare away women.  A few of them sure, especially very young girls I guess, but by and large they like me because I am a happy, easy, outgoing and intellectual individual with a lot of hobbies, personal interests, and knowledge.  

If you resign yourself to misery, depression, and self loathing then you are not going to attract anyone.  Afraid to take the lead at work because you don't have hair??  Wow.  The a job.  I don't know anyone I have ever worked with who has suffered in their career prospects because of a lack of the stuff on their heads - granted I don't work with actors - but again, wow.

Life is worth living when you're old and grizzled, it's often worth living even with debilitating diseases, to think not having hair or enough of it has destroyed all your hopes and dreams?  Maybe for you - but to me this is offensive and it is the lie.  

Best of luck with this particularly self destructive attitude.  I choose to enjoy my life no matter what.

----------


## DeuceWillis

> Oh wow.  The first of these posts caught my eye and I just kept reading.  I am shocked to see some of you have these views, but granted I didn't lose a ton of hair in my 20's so I perhaps cannot empathize with your exact situations.
> 
> I have had a high hairline for a very long time, since my late teens, and it certainly hasn't improved.  While I still maintain an acceptable amount of hair it still preoccupies a reasonable amount if my thoughts and I look at my remaining hair in a mirror far more often than I should.
> 
> I am not sure I agree that life is ruined without hair though.  I've always maintained if I lose enough of it that I will just shave my head and be done with it.  I keep myself fit and exercise regularly, and have shaved my head in the past - true it doesn't look as good as people with s full set of hair but it looks far superior to the balding look especially if you take the time to shave it properly.  In fact it remains one of the cleanest looks I have ever seen on men.  Keep yourself healthy and hair or no hair you will look much better than most other people of there wandering around.
> 
> As far as women go - to think you can't find women with no hair or balding is a serious misjudgement.  Pay attention to the people around you and their women, social status, whatever.  I know and see tons of guys with a sad state of hair with perfectly good women.
> 
> I also know many guys with a full head of hair who have it looking like crap, poorly cut, horrible hygiene and overweight sagging bodies which women like far less than no hair.  Also in case you haven't notices the majority of people in western societies are missing most of their hair at an ever increasingly early age.  So this claim of 'normal' to have hair is utter BS.  The opposite is true.  Worried about youth?  Look at a fit slick bald guy with a shaved head in their 40's versus a guy with greasy grey hair in the normal kept condition.... I know what I thjnj looks more youthful.
> ...


 Bravo! Tell them like it is brother... Hands down best post I've ever read on this site. Logged in just to tell you that. 

Life IS meant to be lived, If you're not doing that, you're dead.

----------


## Munkynutz

Heh thank you!!  And you're right, life IS meant to be lived.  Make yours interesting and fun and it will be that way to other people too.  We only get one, right.

----------


## fred970

Let's say some of us are just too smart and lucid for our own sakes.

----------


## paulneedshair

i think with Histogen coming out in japan next year and with a good HT we can be cured then  :Smile:

----------


## David7

Hi guys , i really understand you , when i was 15-16 years old i had some suicide thoughts , feel's like shit .... but  eveytime  these thoughts came  idk i felt like this couldnt be it all  ?! live should be beautiful and worth living .
So this helped me : i changed how i perceive the world , and it was not easy,... it took like 1 year...everytime some negative thought came in , imediatly i thought of something good, something constructive , i started to see the good in people  :Smile:  . 
The intresting part is that i didn't even observed the change just when i stoped and thinked about my past and where i'am now (yes slowly balding ). And one more thing I would like to add is that , crying about something or shyness or  low self esteem about myself ever helped me!!! they are all bad for health .  
This is my story i hope it helps you guys. 
Good luck

----------


## nova

there is not always an option, if you don't know what you're talking about then don't say anything at all. I have no other option, I am not an eligible candidate for a HT and I have a extremely misshaped head. so there is not always an option

----------


## Vox

> If you get a good hair system then how will society even know?


 I will give you an example. It was an incident that my sister told me. She saw one day a nice looking middle-aged man on the sidewalk, near the shops. Well groomed, dressed and all. Suddenly, in a very strong wind gust, what she sees? His hair flew in the air! Yes, it was a hair system. He ran after it, took it and of course he did not try to fix it in public. Just put it in his pocket and moved on. In his place perhaps I would faint from embarrassment.

Of course this does not happen often. But if you are wearing a hairpiece, you have to be extra careful about everything in your life, otherwise you increase the risk to run into highly embarrassing situations simply because this is not socially acceptable for men.

----------


## Vox

> I don't know anyone I have ever worked with who has suffered in their career prospects because of a lack of the stuff on their heads - granted I don't work with actors - but again, wow.


 If you work in the show business, then looks and in particular hair play a major role. There are really mediocre, unintelligent even ignorant people in this business doing just fine (profession-wise I mean) because they look good.

Even if you have a work involving regular contact with people (e.g. clients, patients), looks can also be important.

I consider myself lucky in my baldness mishap in the sense that the importance of having hair or not is really minor, if not nil, in what I am doing. I was lately in a conference. Many guys of my age and younger were already bald like myself. No one cared. Great discussions and laughs, bald and hairy ones. Life was good. But this is not the rule.

----------


## Munkynutz

Hmmm, I will agree with the show business at least as far as North America is concerned.  This seems to be much less of an issue in Europe, but then people are normally more impressed over there by what you do with yourself than how you look.  Believe it or not this is probably the case here as well, and a person who is dumb and boring but perfect looking may glean immediate bar attention but when it really comes down to it... I can't say I agree.  You're better off having a personality and some glimmer to your life.

As far as working with the public goes, I have been done that many times.  And I can't say it seems to have had any impact on sales, customer relations, or any other aspect of my job.  Sure, I may be missing hair - but I still keep myself well groomed well dressed.  Granted that may be enough to look professional and thereby circumvent what you are suggesting.

Where I work?  It doesn't matter at all.  Most jobs are like that.

In fact, come to think of it, the guy who was my real estate agent when I bought my house was missing a ton of hair.  I went with him because he was personable, knew his subject well, and was always ready to help.

Hell, the guy who gave me the mortgage at the bank was bald too.  Or at least totally shaved bald.  So essentially the same thing.  Can't say that bothered me either.

----------


## Munkynutz

Now for the people who are convinced that they can't meet women, can't get good jobs, or have any success in their lives... I still maintain.  Open your damned eyes and have a look at how many high level business people are missing their hair.  True not too many presidents but we're fickle when it comes to elections.  I think Winston Churchill may have been one of the last people in the circle of major powers to be missing a ton of hair and have success.  David Cameron going a little thin too, Vladmir Putin obviously but you don't tend to think of him as "that bald guy".

For women?  Hell, I kill women.  I am missing hair.  Eventually I'll just shave my damned head and deal with it that way unless something spectacular comes out.  Keep yourself in decent shape (No, you don't have to look like Vin Diesel or some sh*t), MAKE your life interesting, and you'll find them no problem.

Sit there convinced your life is ruined because you're missing a little hair????  You're doing this to yourself.

----------


## Vox

> and a person who is dumb and boring but perfect looking may glean immediate bar attention but when it really comes down to it... I can't say I agree.  You're better off having a personality and some glimmer to your life.


 This I agree with. I can't stand perfectly looking people, men and women alike, that make you run to hide when they open their mouth. On the other hand, there are many people out there that go unnoticed looks-wise but they can win your attention and interest with what they can say or do. I have seen both categories so many times.




> As far as working with the public goes, I have been done that many times.  And I can't say it seems to have had any impact on sales, customer relations, or any other aspect of my job.  Sure, I may be missing hair - but I still keep myself well groomed well dressed.  Granted that may be enough to look professional and thereby circumvent what you are suggesting.


 When working with the public, looks _can_ be important at the level of a first impression. They _can_ have a positive impact at that stage because they don't turn people away in the way bad looks would do. But the game is not won yet. What matters most is what you do for the people you interact with.

And there are cases where even when you deal with the public, looks play a minimal role, if at all.

----------


## Vox

> Keep yourself in decent shape (No, you don't have to look like Vin Diesel or some sh*t),


 Yeah, I never understood why people keep bringing up this kind of male model. If what women say behind anonymity in forums is to be trusted, then this is not the model to follow. It is appealing only to a minority of them.

----------


## mitchsmith

It's a funny thing that Vin Diesel, Statham, The Rock & co. always get mentioned when people talk men who look good bald. Less ripped types like Ed Harris, Patrick Stewart, Samuel L. Jackson, Sean Connery are way underrated, and FAR more appealing.

Plus, you'd be surprised but bald men are considered way more attractive than ones with hair in large portions of Europe.

----------


## Munkynutz

Hahaha agreed.  Actually paying attention to studies of which sort of body type women find most attractive and it seems what you should be aiming for is something along the lines of Brad Pitt in Fight Club.  It consistently got the highest ratings of many different types of musculature and it's not actually that extreme.  They had chopped off heads in the studies I observed so people wouldn't link it to a particular celebrity - but even the sculpted body of Ryan Reynolds was not as attractive to women as that.

Bald heads If you can pull it off are quite sexy to a lot of women but it has to be either clipped super short like Patrick Stewart or better yet shaved.  This is work, everyday, but unless you have a hideously deformed head (and guess what most of us don't) it's actually a completely viable look.

Being health and in shape = better than hair for women.
The body part noticed and appreciated most by women, oddly enough, is your posterior.  Go figure.

Arms cheat were like half way down.

----------


## Munkynutz

Arms and chest *

----------


## Munkynutz

Personally I'd I could have hair wherever I wanted it I would want a decent hairline instead of the NW2.5 I currently have (sure I can make it look like I have more hair with little effort but still subject to wind and crap) but I'd go with an NW1 or slightly past that, and just keep the damned shit buzzed.  Easy clean look, never looks bad, and sooooo easy to maintain.

Debating trying the shaved look for a bit, buzzed look, make some of the lighter mess (I don't appear to be losing more hair, maybe slight frontal thinning if anything) and see how that goes.  If nothing changes in a few years I'd consider moving some hair forward and reforming that hairline and then it will be clippers for ever.  The same way I treat my facial hair hahaya

----------


## blondetooth

a overweight slob male *with HAIR* IS MUCH more attractive / hotter than  the same guy without hair.

it sucks how the bald guy must workout or have a top %10 extrovert personality to be equal to the haired slob pig.

its true, looks are the main first impression factor in dating, and general respect.

----------


## Munkynutz

I don't agree with you but there it is.  Most people are not rolling around with gloriously styled hair looking good, in case you haven't opened your eyes and had a look around.  There are people who being shaved clean looks much better on without a doubt.

If you think for some reason your hair defines your physique, attractiveness and ability to pick up women then hit damn you're in for a long bumpy miserable life.  I fortunately know better  :Smile:

----------


## Munkynutz

I have far less hair than many of my male friends and somehow only have one who is better at picking up and entertaining girls than I am - and he has completely messed up teeth and is overweight and yes, has hair, but hates it and keeps it short.  But of course you can believe whatever you want hahaha

----------


## Munkynutz

But seriously... You think an overweight slob with hair will attract more women than even a thin guy with no hair?  You don't understand women at all do you... Let me guess, one of life's great mysteries hahaha.  That elusive 'tang.

Who you are > how you look unless you're trying to pick up girls and not women.  There's a huge difference.  They haven't acclimitized yet.  I wonder how many guys you see daily wandering around in that 30+ range with a flawless head of hair....  Maybe I'm completely screwed up here but hot damn it's not many.  Less by 40.  And then you're dealing with grey hair too, but if you're not able to muster any sort of self confidence then latch on to the first woman you find and hold on for the rest of your life (or at least until you hate each other).  Maybe by then it won't bother you anymore.

Honestly the two hottest girls who are my friends are matched to bald guys.  One shaved, and one just showing a complete lack of hair and not giving a crap.  Neither of the dudes are even that amazing, just average guys living life.  One is a meat head, the other a pale skinny dude who purchases clothing for a department store.

Wow.

----------


## fred970

There was a study where wives had to chose whether they'd prefer their husband to go bald or to become fat. 

Guess which one the majority chose. That's right: fat.

Baldness is worse than being overweight. Mostly because weight can be controlled.

----------


## blondetooth

You are overthinking yourself Monkeybutt.
Take two equals, fat slobs etc. whatever. The 2nd guy WITH good styled hair will pull a hotter girl.

You are also overthinking "some guys look better shaved". OK, the guy with hair always has the option to shave/ buzz it down. The bald guy doesnt.

The girl will pick a guy with hair 10 / 10 times.


It is also sad that a bald guy must compensate somehow for being a high # norwood. He is expected to workout, be rich, be confident, be an Alpha, and have a bigger penis.   - Meanwhile the guy with beautiful hair can relax, sit back, and get sucked off via road head.

----------


## Munkynutz

Hahaha okay sure.  Aside from the fact that you can find studies that will tell you anything about anything fair enough.  I obviously just sit at home jerking off so I have no idea what I'm talking about... Also never tried to pick up women with a shaved head so how would I know right??  :Wink: 

Not sure I personally know any women who would rather a hideously out of shape person with awesome hair versus someone who was in good physical shape but without but again, if a study says so it MUST be true.  It's a miracle bald people have girlfriends at all, right??  I mean how does it happen?  They must be forced in to it or wives from Russia or something.

----------


## Munkynutz

I will agree that when dealing with a younger said of girls that this will be a group that wants hair a lot more than the older set cares about (and by older I mean past about 26 or so), and yes you are going to have some women who badly want hair.  There are also womn who love it without.  I've even dated one who wanted me to shave my head sooo hmmm.

I'll also generally agree I think most people look better with hair but ask yourself this - as a guy dating women is it more important they have a great head of hair, or do you care more about the body and if the hair is messed up, maybe poorly styled, or just in a ponytail and thin or whatever... Is that better than a person with a terrible body and flawless hair?

----------


## Munkynutz

The truth:  almost everyone enjoys thinning hair or some degree of baldness throughout their lives and it gets progressively so as time passes.  We will also go grey, lose vitality and strength, energy, and most people let themselves go.

The best counter to this = healthy diet and regular exercise, some sun, and avoid depression.  Maybe avoid too many self abuses too.

Another truth:  most people with or without hair absolutely suck at picking up members of the other sex.  Everyone has insecurities about themselves and we are all most ruthlessly critical of our own bodies.

I have been blessed with a high hairline since I was in my teens.  No bald spot, and it doesn't appear to be getting much worse but I have never loved my hair and have messed with it forever multiple times a day to keep it looking okay.  And it rarely does from all angles anyway.

And of the 30 or so girlfriends I've managed to have only the ones I had when I was in my teens and early twenties said anything about my hair.  Now they just don't seem to notice at all.  Whether it's because I make them laugh, am self confident with or without hair, can entertain them, am self sufficient with job and place and have a decent sense of style I can't tell you.

I can't pick up every woman, in fact I'd say using dating websites I probably average 1/50 or worse, but dammit of those I am rarely dumped and if so it is totally not for my hair.  Lack of time, commitment, caring sure.  Hair?? Hells no.

Now if you feel you're screwed because you are losing hair and you let this damage your confidence you're right - you are.  And I have many apathetic friends with full heads of hair who for various reasons have no self confidence either and guess what??  They're ewhally unattractive to women.

So hit the gym if you have to, partake in activities which make you interesting to be around, make yourself happy through whatever means you have at your disposal, constantly learn things, pick up a damn guitar - learn to fly an airplane or sky jump I don't know.  Maybe sports.  And you'll do juuuuuust fine.

Or you can sit around griping and watching flawless Hollywood hair on TV in a chair or on a couch and lament your life away.  It really makes no difference to me:

----------


## baldozer

> There was a study where wives had to chose whether they'd prefer their husband to go bald or to become fat. 
> 
> Guess which one the majority chose. That's right: fat.
> 
> Baldness is worse than being overweight. Mostly because weight can be controlled.


 LOL! Link to that study? Anyway, I don't think women think about their partners in terms of sexual pleasure like we men do. Otherwise, they would have definitely chosen bald over fat. I mean, what would you chose for a wife? A curvy and fit bald woman or a fat and out of shape woman? Even if you don't like bald women, you could put a wig over her head and have fantastic sex. Sex with an obese woman on the other hand doesn't sound that great.

----------


## baldozer

> You are overthinking yourself Monkeybutt.
> Take two equals, fat slobs etc. whatever. The 2nd guy WITH good styled hair will pull a hotter girl.
> 
> You are also overthinking "some guys look better shaved". OK, the guy with hair always has the option to shave/ buzz it down. The bald guy doesnt.
> 
> The girl will pick a guy with hair 10 / 10 times.
> 
> 
> It is also sad that a bald guy must compensate somehow for being a high # norwood. He is expected to workout, be rich, be confident, be an Alpha, and have a bigger penis.   - Meanwhile the guy with beautiful hair can relax, sit back, and get sucked off via road head.


 I don't think having hair is that big of an advantage as you are making out to be. Daily, I see plenty of ugly guys with hair, while many bald men still look great. 90% of your looks is your face. If your face is good, you can relax.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Sex with an obese woman on the other hand* isn't* that great.


 This is what you wanted to write, but caught yourself.

----------


## Kudu

This thread is such bullshit, sorry I guess I'm just in a realistic mood today. Hair loss is a debilitating thing to many people (including me some days) but that doesn't mean that it should ruin your life. You can overcome baldness if you work hard enough on your character, style, confidence, and skills. 

I believe balding does age you though, by looking older you don't exactly look the same with your age group so you kind of become a black sheep in a way. This isn't necessarily a bad thing, I uped my style to look more classy and unique, I became more mature and judged people more kindly because of how I was judged, I've worked on my skills in multiple areas that I've mentioned before such as music, academics, certifications, etc.; my confidence improved because I stopped giving a shit about the insignificant people who try to keep me down. All in all, baldness has kind of made me a better person, it made me work around a serious problem in my life and Ive become stronger as a result. I still want my hair back, hence why I'm on the forum, but I'm not going to let this destroy me.

I'm sure this seems unnecessary but there is a lot of negativity here when things are seriously progressing, which baffles me. If I was some guy who just realized that he was losing his hair and checked out the forum to see what he could do and he sees this shit, it would really make me feel miserable.

----------


## fred970

> You can overcome baldness if you work hard enough on your character, style, confidence, and skills. .


 We have to do all that, it's mandatory for us, and guys with full heads of hair can just cruise through life putting 10x less efforts than us baldies and get the girls, jobs or whatever.

If baldness isn't a big deal and is so easy to overcome, tell me why do we have to overcompensates with character, style, confidence, being a millionaire etc. ? Explain this. Let me guess, you're not bald, you just started losing your hair and are in denial about how much hair loss is a deal breaker in every area of your life.

I've been bald, slick NW5, intelligent (I like to think) tall charismatic guy who has his shit together. Guess what, I've been treated like crap for being bald. Newbies need to know the truth, because they'll experience it anyway, and it's stupid to feed them white lies.

Baldness is a big deal, society despises bald men. Bald men are less attractive and often ignored by women. Bald men are less likely to get the job if in competition with NW1 men. Bald men are the target of jokes, mockery, the last bastion of political incorrectness. It's OK to mock bald men, even encouraged, "come on it's just hair!" "I'm not attracted bald men, sorry for being honest" women will tell you. 

Bald men have to know their place, once you're bald, you cannot do certain things anymore. Hit on a young hot girl you like? Forget it, you'll be perceived as a creepy rapist bald guy. It saddens me to see so many NW2 guys in denial on these forums, while pretty much all the sane young bald men will tell them the same thing: balding sucks, balding is a living nightmare, balding will destroy your romantic and social worth, and there is no other way to look at it.

----------


## Munkynutz

> We have to do all that, it's mandatory for us, and guys with full heads of hair can just cruise through life putting 10x less efforts than us baldies and get the girls, jobs or whatever.
> 
> Not true.  The reason you put in the effort is to rebuild your own confidence in yourself which clearly a lot of people who are missing their hair seem to lack.  I have the joy of missing hair and having psoriasis which is actually disgusting (not like hair loss which sorry to say is pretty normal) and still don't suffer with women.  Because I have moved past it.  In terms of work there is no difference between a guy with hair and a guy without unless you very specifically belong to a sect of the working world that requires you look good all the time, ie: fashion industry, modelling, or acting.  But your could always wear hair.
> 
> If baldness isn't a big deal and is so easy to overcome, tell me why do we have to overcompensates with character, style, confidence, being a millionaire etc. ? Explain this. Let me guess, you're not bald, you just started losing your hair and are in denial about how much hair loss is a deal breaker in every area of your life.
> 
> Nope, I've had less than perfect hair for a long period of time and been shaved on more than a few occasions and aside from my Mum no one has really complained.  Granted I am not in high school and balding.  If you think beyond the most superficial of relationships that being bald has any impact on your ability to achieve what you want in life there is something grievously wrong with your thought process.
> 
> I've been bald, slick NW5, intelligent (I like to think) tall charismatic guy who has his shit together. Guess what, I've been treated like crap for being bald. Newbies need to know the truth, because they'll experience it anyway, and it's stupid to feed them white lies.
> ...


 
right again wow you're on a roll Fred hahaha.  Creepy rapist bald guy.  That's me for sure.  I guess some women just can't wait to be raped huh??  Begging for it maybe.  Funny how your posts can go from terribly positive and seemingly unconcerned to so depressed and miserable at the flick of a switch.

I for one am beginning to wonder if aside from being a wealth of knowledge and exploration in hair restoration techniques and showing results from procedures and medicated treatments whether these forums do much good for anyone at all.

Slybaldguys.com would probably be a far better place for most people here to hang out  :Smile:

----------


## blondetooth

Yes I agree with fred970. 

 "Rather than love, than money, than fame, give me truth."

It is not that bald men are not as capable compared to full heads of hair, its that bald men must try harder to even be on the same level as a norwood 1.

A bald guy is going to have a much harder time picking up a hot 18 year old vs a norwood 1. There is a bunch of other stuff that going to be hard for a bald guy.

----------


## Munkynutz

I agree with the 18 year olds no doubt.  Because it isn't normal to be bald at that age, and yes to begin with it makes you look older (and then later in life makes you look younger because of the lack of grey hairs and natural thinning process typically found in all men), and while I did have a few girlfriends then I certainly was not a woman picking up machine.  That came later in life when I had matured and had things like cars and money.  No I am not a millionaire, I just mean a steady respectable income.

After girls become women and have some experience in life and have become accustomed to guys losing their hair this isn't anywhere near as serious an offense.  In fact some weirdly enough like bald patches and shaved heads but whatever.  The woman debate can continue forever but if you think all bald guys live life without women you're cracked.  

I also don't think bald guys need to try harder, they just need the confidence.  You probably know meek minded people who can't pick up girls with gorgeous hair, and I have a few friends like that for sure.  Probably also know some fairly unattractive dudes with smoking hot girlfriends but have the confidence.

If we with less or no hair have to try harder it is for ourselves and not anyone else that the greatest benefit is achieved.  If you have a firm step, are in control of your life, and have some faith in yourself it works wonders on women.

This much I am sure of. 

But of course if you are of the opinion life is ruined because you don't have hair or are losing it, you guys know the easy way out.
*bang bang*

Enjoy yourselves :0

----------


## blondetooth

Also if you have good looks and a movie star head of hair you will usually have more opportunities in life. We are not talking about meaningless things like hot girls, were talking about life ambitions and opportunities.

Upon first impression If someone sees a bald ugly guy they automaticaly classify him as unsuccessful, depressed, drug problem.

On the other hand someone with a full head of healthy hair and good looks can hide thier drug problem, and people think hes more successful.

First impressions are very important. And yes its true that ~%75 of men are balding, but that means if you are one of the lucky %25 who have hair you will have more opportunities in life, jobs, occupation, girls, feel better about yourself. These internal feelings make you feel good or bad about your self, and it also reflects on your personality and well being.

----------


## Munkynutz

I don't know what planet you work on but hot damn that just isn't the case where I am from.

Yes it doesn't hurt to not be ugly, but an ugly person being linked to drugs and depression and lack of ability to do their job???  Give me a break.

How many drop dead gorgeous CEO's do you see kicking around?  Managers?  They're just normal people.  Some have hair, a lot do not.  A lot are not in good shape, a lot don't bother to dress properly.

You're going to tell me that hair loss impeded many of the coaches in sports?  Or maybe hindered Warren Buffet from being the wealthiest man on this planet on a few occasions?  Bill Gates maybe... Carlos Slim?  HEck even people like Vladmir Putin?

There are tons of bald/balding people who have risen to the top.  As far as I can tell the only industries where it may be a hinderence exist in Hollywood.  Or similar fields.  This planets top scientists and engineers seem to be lacking LOTS  of hair hahaha, heck every German who comes to work on the high tech production equipment at my job is successful and THEYRE ALL BALD!!!!

----------


## Munkynutz

I actually don't even believe we can properly discredit Hollywood here, there's more than a handful of actors who have pulled off baldness just fine.  Daniel Craig is what, NW3 and hideous right?

Maybe I have you wrong and you are just completely hideous.  I wouldn't rate myself as a gorgeous man by any stretch of the imagination, have a scar on my chin no-one gives a crap about, good eyes I guess and decent features but still no trouble at work (and have often excelled past my extremely well haired friends and co workers because quite frankly I am better at work and quicker witted).  Some of this is personality though no doubt.

----------


## blondetooth

So are you telling me being good looking for a man as in a 10 /10 will not help you in life?

Being very good looking (a 10) will help a lot in life, you are saying it wont?

*Being bald is a disadvantage.*

----------


## blondetooth

Here is a test: Picture in your mind what the most beautiful and handsome guy looks like.

Answer: Jesus right? He has great long healthy hair with no sign of a receeding hair line.

When girls think of prince charming and thier white wedding, they see a tall guy with good hair. Not a short baldie.

Having hair is a huge factor on how good or bad a guy looks. And looks go a long way in life. Not just about how other people see you, but how good you feel about yourself.

----------


## Munkynutz

Sure man.  Cuz everyone walks around with flawless hair all the time, no recession (and no I don't think of Jesus when I think of good looking men, Ryan Reynolds maybe?), and aside from the fact that no one rolls around looking like 'a 10' as you put it to think that will give you success in life is completely messed up.

I know good looking dudes and gals who are mentally deficient, have as many insecurities or more than people who have visible defects (some of the hottest girls I have ever dated have been the most insecure), and in no way shape or form out perform even the ugliest of people I have ever known.

I think you've watched too much American TV my man.  This is what I think.  So maybe you have a warped bubble like perception of real life.

Get your ass outside and go and watch real people.  Tell me what you think after that please.

----------


## Munkynutz

Maybe you've never seen some women and who they are married to either.  I guess all the pretty girls with hairless ugly short men are with them for their large stacks or cash and 37" dong or something...

I'm happy to leave you to your misconceptions though, I am pretty sure I am done arguing my point.  We can just agree to disagree and walk away with our different points of view.

Best of luck  :Wink:

----------


## fred970

> I guess all the pretty girls with hairless ugly short men are with them for their large stacks or cash and 37" dong or something...


 Yes. Wait, where have you seen these guys? Women value good looks about everything nowadays. Having cash is not going to buy you love.

----------


## Munkynutz

Because obviously I don't have a single bald headed friend with a good looking girlfriend and have never had any good looking girls myself so this is why I have never seen them at all.

Except the two hottest chicks on my fb are married to bald men.  One is a 37 year old bombshell and the other is an aspiring model.  Actually come to think of it she was married to a bald dude before, now divorced, and dating a bald meat head.

Soooo... Nowhere I guess.  Never seen it out in public either.  Every smoking hot girl is with a smoking hot guy.  You guys are right, I just have poor observational skills and make shit up.

----------


## Munkynutz

You know what?  I don't have the ability to pull this off on my phone but I may just go through the trouble of blurring a few faces for you two lads and show you exacy wtf I am talking about using nothing but my friends.

----------


## blondetooth

I agree with you. But you seem to think that hair doesnt matter. Look where your at, a hairloss forum, its obviously a problem. 

Hair > no hair. You are overthinking it again.


Hair is a big contributer to looks, especially if the guy has a ugly face or body. IF he atleast has nice hair he will look 100000x better than a ugly faced slob bald guy. 

Stereotypes are real and you get profiled in the first few seconds someone looks/ profiles you. Ugly and bald = a loser or nerd. If he dresses bad and has bad hygene its even worse. 

A ugly guy with hair looks better and looks healthier, there is no denying that fact.

----------


## blondetooth

To confirm my oppinion about hair > no hair

Just looks through fashin magazines, how many norwood 7's do you see?

The potential is greater for good looking good hair guys

vs 

good looking norwood 4+ guys

Having hair will give you more opportunities, better job choices, people instantly like you more, you can pull a hotter girl, you will be more popular, have the choice of being a model, in movies, etc.

You also look younger for your age.

All this rolled up into one, you will feel better about yourself on the inside, and have more confidence. Thus this makes it more possible to be more ambitious and get a better job, and be more successful in life.

-------

Lots of people who go through hair surgery FUE say that thier confidence and quality of life increased after that were not self concious about thier bald hair.

----------


## blondetooth

What does the icon of men's good looks consist of?  :   Tall, dark, handsome.  It's hard to be the middle trait without hair.

Does the Ken barbie doll that little girls play with as young kids have hair or is it balding? LOL

When girls think of getting married they think of being young and smiling about thier fairytale wedding with a hot guy. Not a guy with a shiny bald Norwood 4+ head with whispy hairs blowing in the wind.

----------


## Munkynutz

Oh yah I'll agree the media has is sold on a particular image and what you said describes it.  it typically shows us images of young healthy people who spend a lot of time exercising, with flawless teeth, well manicured nails, perfect hairlines (yup), and are typically in that 18-30 year old range.

Sadly none of these images are realistic and the truth is we are just animals and therefore most of us are inherently imperfect.

It also shows us images of beautiful women, often airbrushed to hide imperfections and increase and decrease various aspects of their bodies, there is no such thing as a sagging breast or a mole or freckles, or imperfect skin.

Reality = very freekin different.

I'll agree that typically a guy with hair is more attractive than the same guy without.  Does that mean a guy without hair will have zero success with women?  Heck no.

Also, 4/5 of my friends with high paying jobs are sweetly bald or missing a ton of hair:

Step brother, 36 and diffuse pattern and very thin: professor of computer engineering and making 140k a year.  My sister isn't bothered by this at all and she's a good looking girl.

My buddy since grade school, NW7 and professional doctor.  Also a man who're.

The other 3 all work in the oil sands and rock 150-250k a year respectively.  All three do just fine with women.

Some of them aren't tall.  None of these people but my step brother hit the gym.

Soooooo....

----------


## blondetooth

Some guys that go bald look considerably worse. 

Example, if a guy is a 5/10 and goes bald hes only going to drop a few points 1-3 points probably. Having hair is a sign of youth. How on earth can you dissagree with me Monkeybutt? These pictures will seal your mouth.






 
     






Should I continue?

----------


## fred970

^ Post of the decade.

----------


## Munkynutz

Very easily disagree with most of what you wrote.  Not to mention I have never advocated that anyone should rock the horseshoe.  Also comparing a photograph of someone twenty years earlier to their image now is a little skewed.

Yah you look better younger.  What are you going to do about that next hahaha??

Now in the case of the two dudes there who just totally shaved their heads or buzzed down.... I think they look better with less hair.

Referring to me as Monkeybutt... You're sooo witty I can tell you just slay the ladies  :Wink: 

You'll have to do a lot better than that sadly.  I'd be happy to give you advice if you wish but somewhere other than here, you need to work ok your creativity hahaha.

----------


## Munkynutz

as far as what girls look for in a serious relationship, it is not pretty superficial boys who spend more time on their hair than they do.  They actually look for men with balls.  You'll probably never really understand this - I am sorry.

----------


## fred970

The level of denial in this thread is way too high.

Why can't you just accept that balding is a big problem for an individual?

----------


## Munkynutz

And Fred my man, now you have some extra hair you out slaying straight 10's or what dude?  Women flocking to you in massive lines like Canada ghese in October or you just haven't tried and are taking a break from the veritable stock pile of vagina queued at your door... Ahahaha

----------


## Munkynutz

Ahhh man I never said that.  And check the thread title 'life isn't worth living...' Get it?  Got it?  Good!

My point here is that because you don't have hair doesn't mean anything past what you let it.  If you let it destroy your self esteem and your confidence then you will be unattractive to women and undermine your success in life.

If you can get past it, your life is very little different than anyone else's.

How do you handle chipping a tooth?  Getting a scar?  Aging?  Life ruined by these things too or what?

----------


## Munkynutz

Take a guy like Oscar Pistorious (yah he's not so popular anymore).  NW3 or more him?  Missing two legs?  Still managed to achieve quite a bit?  Hideous girlfriend too until.... *cough*

He managed to get through his problems decently.

----------


## blondetooth

We understand its okay to be bald/ balding. its in our nature and nothing can stop it. Yet. We can slow it down though. Nobody wants to lose thier hair. Some people look better bald? ok, but given the choice %100 of people would rather have a choice, and you need hair to make that choice.

Bald people in no way shape or form have an advantage. You are then saying that nice haired men don't have an advantage over bald guys. Is that what your saying munkeybutt?

----------


## blondetooth

> as far as what girls look for in a serious relationship, it is not pretty superficial boys who spend more time on their hair than they do.  They actually look for men with balls.  You'll probably never really understand this - I am sorry.


 Good hair = surf / bed look that looks good with no maintenence. Girls want guys with healthy hair they can run their hand though during sex while they orgasam.  Not wispy hairs on a norwood 5 that fall out and stick to her sweaty palm. 

But I guess according to you as long as the guy has enough confidence then the girl is okay trying pick all the shedded wispy hair off her sticky cum hand after your handjob like it was tar'ed and feathered.

----------


## baldozer

> Some guys that go bald look considerably worse. 
> 
> Example, if a guy is a 5/10 and goes bald hes only going to drop a few points 1-3 points probably. Having hair is a sign of youth. How on earth can you dissagree with me Monkeybutt? These pictures will seal your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I continue?


 Those two are looking better bald. Another guy that looks great bald is Zidane.

----------


## baldozer

> Good hair = surf / bed look that looks good with no maintenence. Girls want guys with healthy hair they can run their hand though during sex while they orgasam.  Not wispy hairs on a norwood 5 that fall out and stick to her sweaty palm.


 If women really want to hold hair during sex, bald men can just wear a wig during sex then. No big deal!

----------


## blondetooth

> If women really want to hold hair during sex, bald men can just wear a wig during sex then. No big deal!


 added this a few seconds later,

But I guess according to you as long as the guy has enough confidence then the girl is okay trying pick all the shedded wispy hair off her sticky cum hand after your handjob like it was tar'ed and feathered.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Girls want guys with healthy hair they can run their hand though during sex *while they orgasam*.


 Baldozer has no idea what it is like to bring a woman to orgasm, but that doesn't bother him because he is an alpha male with confidence.

----------


## fred970

Funny (if you have only this one out of the 3, you're just a clown to women), *good looking*, rich men (well, I guess none of us have this one) give women better orgasms: http://metro.co.uk/2014/11/13/funny-...gasms-4946774/

----------


## baldozer

> Baldozer has no idea what it is like to bring a woman to orgasm, but that doesn't bother him because he is an alpha male with confidence.


 According to her own words, my wife orgasms at least 4 times whenever we have sex!

----------


## fred970

> According to her own words, my wife orgasms at least 4 times whenever we have sex!


 And you believe that. I usually never say that but LOL.

----------


## Munkynutz

Hahaha, oh man some of you clearly need a lot more time with women.  Some can cum many many times, it's just a matter of turning them in properly (some dirty talk, a little practice with your dick and attention to them is really what this takes) and for Baldozer if he knows what he is doing this is totally possible.  Some of my girlfriends have been the one climax type, some none, and my German girl... Damn I was the first person to make her cum three times although one of those I used my hands.  Not all orgasms are the same intensity but if you don't mind a little work it's totally possible.

Sorry you guys have not figured this out.  You can also try asking your girlfriends what really does it for them.  For some it's just the g-spot you can feel with your finger inside (this is part of the clit), for some it's a lot of external stimulation.  For some just nothing more than the tip of your junk and some well times thrusts or rolls.

They're all different.

But hate away.

----------


## fred970

Don't believe what women tell you. If their legs did not shake and they were not almost passing out during sex, they did not have an orgasm.

It's a strategy they use to lock you down, to make you feel that you're the man, and they'll tell you the opposite when they break up with you. 

Watch what women do, do not listen to what they say.

----------


## Munkynutz

Hahaha, oh I know the signs my man.  

I'm pretty sure I'll take my own counsel on this one.  You keep trying for the elusive woman pleasure though; you can do it!!

----------


## Munkynutz

Nothing more abhorrent to me than fake orgasms.  Some women don't have the self confidence or knowledge to enjoy their bodies but you can train them.  Warm them up first, gently.

You'll have better sex that way too.  Also they can tell you things about their bodies we can't even feel.

I also hate screamers... Had one of those.  I needed earplugs or a gag for her.  Wow.

----------


## baldozer

> And you believe that. I usually never say that but LOL.


 Why would she lie. Its not like I'm paying her money for having orgasms, LOL!

----------


## fred970

> Why would she lie. Its not like I'm paying her money for having orgasms, LOL!


 Manipulation. Women are very good at that, but I guess you wouldn't know.

----------


## Illusion

Man, reading this forum can sometimes feel like watching a rerun of a tv-show: you know almost exactly what everyone is going to say lol

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Why would she lie. Its not like I'm paying her money for having orgasms, LOL!


 Why would she lie, seriously?  You are bald, one more chink in your armor an you will become this forums next FlightTL.  Shoot,  you would probably be even worse.  FlightTL would be coming to your threads telling you: "It's not that bad".

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I hope you know I am just giving you shit.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Manipulation. Women are very good at that, but I guess you wouldn't know.


 These words are NOT a joke.  100% the truth.  Not just in the bedroom either.

----------


## Munkynutz

Anyone can be a good manipulator.  I've been told I'm very convincing myself hehehe.  Some women are, some aren't.  Depends on what you let them get away with.  If you have a solid spine on you, you won't let them get away with shit and then YOU, my friends, become the boss.

As far as Bldozers wife lying to him?  I'd say probably not.  And you'd probably know.  I can tell which women have definitely faked orgasms as clearly as I can tell which ones don't.  The trick to sex is GET GOOD AT IT.  And guess what??  Most guys suck.

You want women to tell you that you are pretty much the best sex ever, don't focus on yourself just focus on them.

PS if you don't think you've done a good job when you are about to cum, rotate their position and get your d*** out of them for a bit.  You can go for hours like this.

High vegetable diet with almost zero junk food helps a lot with giant loads too.  And strength of your orgasm AND your dick.

You can be a champ at this if you want to, and no you don't have to hit them like a jack rabbit.  Slow and steady is fine.  Lift up a bit when you nail them and ask them what they want you to do.

Whispering shit into their ears about their pussies and whatever can drive them nuts too.  And use your tongue.  Just about anywhere works.

----------


## Munkynutz

And remember to dick-punch that ball inside their *****.  It's part of their clit.  It works.

----------


## Munkynutz

Wonder how many of you actually knew that.... Yah a clit is huge.  It's not just on the outside of the vulva.  You're welcome.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Thanks for the tips and tricks.  I appreciate it.

----------


## ParanoiaDestroya

Well if this thread doesn't make you want to take up drinking...

But more seriously, I've even thought that being bald was worse than my leg deformity and late stage lymphatic damage. I've been through some godawful things, including major surgeries, so I feel like I have at least some perspective. To some people, maybe most, I seem totally batshit. I am _fully_  aware of my _Dorian Grey Syndrome_, but I think how I feel is valid regardless. How everyone here feels is valid. 

That being said, while I understand the feeling that life is over if you're bald, I believe that I can find a way to move forward. You know, if, God forbid, my treatment plan doesn't work out satisfactorily, I'll at least be able to say that I did everything that I could. Then I pat myself on the back and get a hair piece or system. I have to believe I can move forward, that _there is life after hair loss._ Otherwise I'm operating on the feeling that my whole world hinges on the treatment working, which is really bad for managing my terror.

----------


## Illusion

> Well if this thread doesn't make you want to take up drinking...
> 
> But more seriously, I've even thought that being bald was worse than my leg deformity and late stage lymphatic damage. I've been through some godawful things, including major surgeries, so I feel like I have at least some perspective. To some people, maybe most, I seem totally batshit. I am _fully_  aware of my _Dorian Grey Syndrome_, but I think how I feel is valid regardless. How everyone here feels is valid. 
> 
> That being said, while I understand the feeling that life is over if you're bald, I believe that I can find a way to move forward. You know, if, God forbid, my treatment plan doesn't work out satisfactorily, I'll at least be able to say that I did everything that I could. Then I pat myself on the back and get a hair piece or system. I have to believe I can move forward, that _there is life after hair loss._ Otherwise I'm operating on the feeling that my whole world hinges on the treatment working, which is really bad for managing my terror.


 Great post. I just wish everybody on this forum could get into a mindset like this. In fact, if this was the overall spirit on this forum, I think this forum would be a much healthier place to visit for information on hair loss, on regimen related questions, on future treatments, and so on...

Though some people indeed carry out that spirit, I also see threads like this one, or posts about how society hates all bald men and how there would be a conspiracy against bald men and so on... I mean sure, we don't have to sugarcoat MPB. But we don't have to go to the other side of the spectrum either.

This post sounds kinda hippy-like but I'm sure you guys can see where I'm coming from.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> That being said, while I understand the feeling that life is over if you're bald, I believe that I can find a way to move forward. You know, if, God forbid, my treatment plan doesn't work out satisfactorily, *I'll at least be able to say that I did everything that I could*.


 This.  Way too many guys give up the fight before it even started.  They would rather try some online mumbo jumbo from overseas before trying treatments that are actually proven to work.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Great post. I just wish everybody on this forum could get into a mindset like this. In fact, if this was the overall spirit on this forum, I think this forum would be a much healthier place to visit for information on hair loss, on regimen related questions, on future treatments, and so on...
> 
> Though some people indeed carry out that spirit, I also see threads like this one, or posts about how society hates all bald men and how there would be a conspiracy against bald men and so on... I mean sure, we don't have to sugarcoat MPB. But we don't have to go to the other side of the spectrum either.
> 
> This post sounds kinda hippy-like but I'm sure you guys can see where I'm coming from.


 This is how I feel about our situation.  Yeah I am not speaking from a NW6 perspective, but I wouldn't call what I have on my scalp a good head of hair either.  MPB sucks, no doubt about it, but your life doesn't have to end because of it.

----------


## Munkynutz

Both excellent points man.  And yah agreed with the people give up to early.  There are more than enough people out there who have had brilliant success keeping hair with fin or min, and other treatments too.

I did min briefly but it made my head too itchy and as I have mentioned before I suffer from psoriasis which made scalp stuff much worse.

I know how to get rid of psoriasis thiugh but it requires some serious discipline.  If any of you have this sh*t and want to get did of it feel free to msg me and I can tell you how to do this.  It requires a massive change to diet and that's about it.

----------


## Munkynutz

I have debated trying fin on and off.  However I think a lot of the doses are insane and reading the information on it, it seems like you can reduce your scalp DHT massively with just .5 every other day.

I'll talk to a doctor about it anyway.  Also doses like that tend to leave the DHT levels in your blood alone.  I don't want a reduced sex drive.  It's very strong as is and I love regular sex (and with different women) so that's not something I care to give up hehe.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I have debated trying fin on and off.  However I think a lot of the doses are insane and reading the information on it, it seems like you can reduce your scalp DHT massively with just .5 every other day.
> 
> I'll talk to a doctor about it anyway.  Also doses like that tend to leave the DHT levels in your blood alone.  I don't want a reduced sex drive.  It's very strong as is and I love regular sex (and with different women) so that's not something I care to give up hehe.


 I was an older(36) guy when I started and to be honest I haven't felt any difference when it come to sexual function.  Micro dosing might be a good idea for safety reasons. There was a guy on here having success with a .25mg dose.

----------


## Munkynutz

What do you normally take and that is good to hear.  I am probably a NW2.5-3 right now in terms of temple recession, but no visible crown spot or really much on top.  I figure when moving properly to AB instead of interim stuff I woukd buzz my hair right down and have a good look and see what can be seen but last time I did that I only really noticed thinning in the front.

----------


## ParanoiaDestroya

Thank you, Illusion. Folks will _absolutely_  catch me in my worse moments, don't get me wrong (you read my intro thread), but _no matter what_  I say elsewhere, that second paragraph is what I _really_ believe. I am new but I can tell already that co-misery is a defining characteristic of this place. I think that's useful to a degree - absolutely - but you and Spencer are right when you say that spending hours every day in this element can be a negative thing. There's a lot of negative reinforcement happening. But by joining I feel like I can find some support and also try to turn the tide against the propagandists. So many guys are screwing themselves out of effective treatment because they've been influenced by fear mongering and anecdotes.

----------


## Vox

> I'll talk to a doctor about it anyway.  Also doses like that tend to leave the DHT levels in your blood alone.  I don't want a reduced sex drive.  It's very strong as is and I love regular sex (and with different women) so that's not something I care to give up hehe.


 Well, I dwell in the exactly opposite side of the spectrum: sex meant nothing to me but at my time there was no medication. Yep, zero options. What I could not take with today's treatments is mood changes and disfigurement, like face changes and gynecomastia that other people report. I prefer the baldness disfigurement over this. At least, baldness is a male trait considered to be natural. So, I landed in glorious NW7 territory pretty quickly.  :Big Grin:  And as it is well known, nothing can be done to revert with today's treatments. But as I said in the first page of the present discussion, I can consider myself lucky from another perspective.

----------


## Munkynutz

Hahaha  :Smile:   nice.  My hair loss has been gradual and so damned slow but I agree I am not interested in the disfigurements associated with fin, although it seems not everyone suffers from that either.

Before thinking of either of those solutions once I have finished annihilating this sickening psoriasis I am going to rock a shaved head for a bit again and see what I think.  It's been a while and I have somewhat forgotten what my head shape is but if I find it acceptable and like it I'll never have to consider the alternatives again.  Maybe grow some hair again later and see what if anything has changed.

I hate having long hair as it is so I assume if I wanted to transplant any hairs it would be easier than if I wanted to rock a full head of hair.  Meh.

----------


## ParanoiaDestroya

What is generally considered "_slow_"? I have wondered this because my brother's first became noticeable probably around 19, and now at 28 he is super thin. So the process could have started 10+ years ago for him. I haven't seen him in a year, but at this point he would probably benefit from a concealer. 

Good fortunes with your psoriasis and head shaving, Munky.

----------


## Munkynutz

Thanks dude.  The psoriasis will go, I've done it before.  Took a while to come back too but I e eaten a lot of bread and crappy sugary foods for a bit.  Not enough vegetables.  Seriously appreciated thiugh.  Funny I have no photographs of myself with a shaved head Huh?  I guess I don't have a ton of them anyway.

For me I will describe slow loss:

High hairline all my life.  The shape of my head I guess.  I didn't even notice this crap until I was probaboy in my late teens and began to look more closely at other people and myself and learn the things I didn't like about myself.

So... Damn I should use photos.  Anyway from 15/16 on I looked like a classic NW2 but I suspect my hairline was almost always this way.  Even as a kid I had a high brow.

Move into my mid twenties and I have a hairline more reminiscent of an NW3 but with good thickness all over.  It may actually have even been sooner than this.  And lots of people were telling me I was going bald around 21 on when I first started working.

Now move forward into my mid 30's.  Same hairline, maybe a little thinner in front but looks the same as it did when I was in my late 20's, at 30, a few years ago - actually may be better now than a few years ago.

That's pretty slow I think yah? :P

----------


## ParanoiaDestroya

I'd call that slow, for sure. You're relatively fortunate! 

As for dermal issues, I can actually relate to a degree. I was diagnosed with seborrheic keratosis and dermatitis as a kid, and in my teens it was especially wicked. So I've used prescription clobetasol .05% for years, and it works beautifully. At this point I don't need to use it nearly as much. But with the keratoses, I haven't actually shaved my head so I don't see them, but if I went bald I imagine I would, and then I would need cryosurgery or something to have them removed. Dear lord...

 What treatment(s) do you use for your psoriasis?

----------


## Munkynutz

Hmmm yah I had to look up keratosis to even know what it was!!  Sometimes it looks a lot like psoriasis it seems.  Nasty.

For medication I was given Topicort which is a steroid.  It is not great but it works on the small patches (if you catch one early enough it even seems to 'cure' it) but by and large as soon as you stop using it, it ceases to work.

I was recommended to go on some sort of systemic drug byy physician which would suppress the immune system - no effing way.  So I started to look at alternatives.

The first read I had which made sense to me was by Dr Pagano who wrote a book called Healing Psoraisis: a natural alternative or something.  He was a chiropractor who had observed changes in skin conditions though nothing but food.  Intrigued me but hard to follow the food regime so nothing.

Then I came across this:

http://www.howtobeatpsoriasis.com

And though originally ahh yes fake.  But the information was free with your own psoriasis story so I wrote it, and got the info and a light went on.  I didn't do it for the next two years then when I broke up with my long term ex I was on my own and had nothing to do but adjust to single life so I said screw it and tried his smoothie.

Cut out bread, red meat for the most part, wheat, dairy, the nigh shades (like tomatoes) and sugar almost entirely and started eating fish, poultry, and a ton of vegetables and drinking his smoothies.

They're made up of lettuce, soy milk, olive oil, parsley, onions, carrots, butternut squash, sweet potatoes, celery, broccoli, cauliflower, and your choice of bananas, apples, pears or grapes as a sweetener.  Oh yah and some green tea.

Anyway I stuck with it. Month 1 - little change.  Month 2 skin smoothing, month 3-6 it totally disappeared and then I bought a house and renovated it and went back to the old ways and within about 4 months it all came back.

Awesome right?  But I learned I could naturally get rid of it.  Skin was healthier too, more energy, and crazy sex drive.  So well worth it.

Just getting back to this now though several years later hahaha.

I'd be happy to supply anyone with all the info in greater detail but pm me and we will chat.

----------


## ParanoiaDestroya

Interesting. Well, food definitely influences the level of inflammation in the body. I wonder how many dermal manifestations can be linked to it. An anti-inflammatory diet is indicated in Rheumatoid Arthritis and other conditions, and I know it's what I need to do, considering I have elevated inflammation. I know for sure that some of those foods you mentioned contribute. I need to lower my sugar consumption, and just avoid tomato altogether (it gives me hives and makes me feel awful anyway).

----------


## Munkynutz

I have no doubt it could help any of the inflammatory or autoimmune disorders including stuff like arthritis.  Also helps with a ton of other things.  I mentioned before it helped regrow hair on skin I had psoriasis on before (which stopped hair from growing).  Also noted that if I cut myself I'd heal in like 24 hours for any small cuts that usually took days.

I imagine eating like that takes a lot of the strain off your body and let's it function at its best,  not to mention everything is so nutrient packed and poison free that it can't help but give all your cells a serious boost.

Even the recipe alone combined with normal food is probably a great help.  I have also experimented with eating nothing but crap before and in the span of a month or so it drives my skin absolutely insane.

I'd be happy to share how it is done with anyone interested thiugh.  You guys know where to find me.

----------


## jimcooper

I agree with that Life without hair is totally distrubing. Hair is the integral part of the personality, but thanks to science there are lots of treatment is available for baldness.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I agree with that Life without hair is totally distrubing. Hair is the integral part of the personality, but thanks to science there are lots of treatment is available for baldness.


 We have the same shit we had 20 years ago, and a bunch of experimentals that only God knows what the hell they are doing to the guys that use them.

----------


## Follicle Island

> We have the same shit we had 20 years ago, and a bunch of experimentals that only God knows what the hell they are doing to the guys that use them.


 Nice to see you're being realistic. I knew you were going to crack sooner or later. I ran delusional game for a long time, thinking that women cared more about my personality and who I was then my hair, and then I left my house and got educated real fast. I think the worst thing that can happen to a balding guy is to have your peers with full heads of hair tell you that losing your hair isn't a bad thing and there's still life after hair loss. The guy then believes that delusional crap and doesn't treat his hair loss, ends up NW5+ with no chance of return, and then winds up on forums like these. Here's a prime example of what I'm talking about, this guy is going to be in for a big surprise when he reaches NW5. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_9RsgPSpo4

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I take it you saw my thread on the other forum.

----------


## 0kly

> Life isn't worth living if you're bald.


 If you honestly believe that then you need to get yourself to a psychiatrist

----------


## fred970

> If you honestly believe that then you need to get yourself to a psychiatrist


 Are you bald yourself?

----------


## 0kly

Yep.. I razor shave my head clean..  and can still get good looking girls... and still have a normal life...

But everyone is able to pull it off differently I guess. But if you're actually seriously thinking about suicide over hair loss then you have major psychological problems that need to be treated.

----------


## Munkynutz

Agreed.  I do the shaved bald look most of the time myself and my head is okay for it, not spectacular, and girls don't seem to care.  They mainly say they like my eyes anyway not scalp or hair :P

I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to have hair but I still say personality and funny are more important than looks.

Hell I just finished nailing a cute little 22 year old last night.  First time I've ever done a girl 13 years younger than me.

Loved it.

----------


## fred970

> Yep.. I razor shave my head clean..  and can still get good looking girls... and still have a normal life...
> 
> But everyone is able to pull it off differently I guess. But if you're actually seriously thinking about suicide over hair loss then you have major psychological problems that need to be treated.


 Oh excuse me, you shave your head clean! But you have the option to grow your hair back. 

Wait until that is not possible anymore and you're forced to sport the grandpa horseshoe.

You'll be singing a different tune.

----------


## sdsurfin

If you live not worrying about what others think of you then you will not be turned down by women or by jobs.  This has been proven by countless successful bald guys in both departments. Stop being so hard on yourself and just live.  And in my experience no one laughs at bald guys because they are bald, except maybe ten year olds.  And tbh honest when I was a little kid I didn't even notice baldness.

----------


## 0kly

> Wait until that is not possible anymore and you're forced to


 That is why I shave my head so suck it.

----------


## 0kly

> They mainly say they like my eyes anyway not scalp or hair


 Even when I had a full head of hair I never once got a compliment about my hair. It was always about facial features..  eyes.. jaw line..  teeth..  never hair..

----------


## fred970

Just live. Again with the empty advice. What does that mean? Just live? Is that supposed to be a helpful advice?!

Who care if you don't care about what others think of you, they will treat you worse for being bald anyway, whether you care or not.

----------


## 0kly

> Who care if you don't care about what others think of you, they will treat you worse for being bald anyway, whether you care or not.


 In what way?  I never noticed anyone treating me worse just because I lost some hair on the top of my head.
I actually noticed I got more respect from other guys when I started shaving head.

----------


## fred970

> In what way?  I never noticed anyone treating me worse just because I lost some hair on the top of my head.
> I actually noticed I got more respect from other guys when I started shaving head.


 Losing some hair won't cause you much trouble. When you venture in NW4 or in other words "bald" territory, that's when the abuse from society begins.

----------


## 0kly

> Losing some hair won't cause you much trouble. When you venture in NW4 or in other words "bald" territory, that's when the abuse from society begins.


 I am NW5 'ish and still have no trouble that you speak of.  But like I said before..  some guys just suit a shaven head better than others....

You really need to have a well proportioned head and some nice facial features to go with it.

----------


## fred970

> I am NW5 'ish and still have no trouble that you speak of.  But like I said before..  some guys just suit a shaven head better than others....
> 
> You really need to have a well proportioned head and some nice facial features to go with it.


 Indeed, and guess what, 95% of bald men don't have that, what do you suggest then?

----------


## 0kly

> , what do you suggest then?


 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVmNCOCneHQ

----------


## johnsmith

> That's the truth.


 Sorry I am late in reading this and replying, but *every word* that you wrote is absolutely true. I'm in my late 40s and I'm about a Norwood 5A, and probably not too far from Norwood 6 in many respects, plus, I'm gray too. I had a thick and full head of long hair in my teens, which girls loved. I was also an all-district QB in HS, very good-looking, the girls loved me, I was voted Mr. High School at my HS, and I was brimming with confidence. When I started losing my hair around 20, I was more than devastated. 

Around my friends and co-workers during my 20s and 30s, I always laughed it off when they joked about it. After all, what else could I do? Let them know it bothered me? That would be even worse. But, yeah, inside, I was dead. 

As I rapidly shed during my 20s, I shaved my head at 25 and wore caps. When I met women while wearing a cap, I was treated very differently than when I wasn't wearing a cap. Who can blame them? I don't blame women at all. Bald men look hideous, even the few who are celebrated as "sexy". I'm sorry, but they're not.

The sad truth is 9 out of 10 women won't give a bald (or balding) man the time of day. Again, who can blame them? As for the 1 out of 10 who will, the chances are that she's got major problems and just needs someone.

I was married twice to two nice women, both 10 years older than me, but because of this hideous affliction that we suffer from, I could never truly be the real me, just as you described. In fact, I would never consider having children out of fear that I would have a son who turned out bald like me.

Look, everyone has their own cross the bear, and if we weren't bald, it would be something else, but we are bald (or balding) and this is what matters to us.

Just like you, I feel like my life has been a waste, but at least I have my HS memories of when I was very popular and had a lot of fun. I definitely considered suicide a few times over hairloss, but I don't today, because I've just become accustomed to living alone and entertaining myself, but yeah, my life has been a waste. I work from home as a consultant, and I also own my own business. I've arranged my life so I don't have to interact with people much, and it's livable, but pretty pathetic. It's just the way it is. No amount of hitting the gym, or caps, or BS "fixes", or hope, or good attitude will erase the terrible effects of this disease.

I think the biggest wake-up call for a man who has lost his hair is when *most women* who are significantly below his standards won't even give him the time of day. That says it all right there.

Again, all that you said is true. Look up old sports stars who had full heads of hair in their youth and are now bald. You immediately think, "Wow! He's really aged badly!" Then, look up actors who are 30 years older than the bald former athletes, but still have a full head of hair, and you immediately think, "Yep. He's holding his age pretty good." It's a natural reaction, which is why no one should ever blame women or anyone else for not wanting us because we're bald. We're all judgmental like that, whether it's a woman with an unsightly mole, or fat, etc. Would you want a bald woman or unsightly woman?

Like I said, everyone has their own cross to bear, and this baldness plague is ours, and man, does it suck.

----------


## Dan26

Damn @JohnSmith that is rough.

Since you already live a sheltered empty life why not just get a wig? atleast that way you have the exact same life PLUS some validation in dating/piping woman with your new doo.

----------


## Munkynutz

Depressing read, that last post.  Fortunately one I know is not true at all.  True some younger women are seriously bothered by it, later in life... Heck it doesn't matter anywhere near as much as you guys are attempting to suggest it does.

I have far more luck with women now than I ever have had and have the least amount of hair I have ever had.  Granted I am confident, have a reasonably supply of money, do interesting things and keep them intellectually stimulated.

If you decide to crawl into a hole and die because you have lost your hair so be it. I'll just continue to do what I do because it seems to work just fine and I appear to have a steady supply of pretty hot women.

One thing you guys need to realize is that most people hate a chunk of their bodies and women are no exception.  Pretty much any girl I have ever dated who has had kids is of the opinion they are permanently ruined and not worth looking at naked so celebrate and take advantage of their self loathing and live a little.

I've mentioned before that not only do I have glorious hair loss but am also cursed with having psoriasis which, if you do not know, is a lovely skin condition which can appear on all sorts of parts of your body and is raised red leisions of the skin which also cracks and bleeds and times.  I think 'disgusting' when I look at it - but despite this girls are like 'it's not that bad' and get into bed with me anyway.

Work your other assets, improve yourself until you feel confident in yourself, and enjoy your damned lives.  Grow some cojones maybe and lay it down.  It really isn't as impossible as some of you have lead yourselves to believe.

Or, alternatively, feel free to wallow in your misery and despair and complain about a completely natural part of the aging process.

Christ.

----------


## 0kly

> Bald men look hideous, even the few who are celebrated as "sexy". I'm sorry, but they're not.
> 
> The sad truth is 9 out of 10 women won't give a bald (or balding) man the time of day. Again, who can blame them? As for the 1 out of 10 who will, the chances are that she's got major problems and just needs someone.


 This is completely false and just laughable. In fact you're entire post is just verbal diarrhea. Congrats.

Perhaps you're not as good looking as you thought you were in HS than?  because in reality if you are a good looking guy and shave your head - then you are still a good looking guy and you will still be seen as attractive by the majority of women out there. Hair does not make you good looking. Facial symmetry and other nice facial features like a strong jaw line, nice face shape,  nice eyes etc. is what actually makes a person "good looking".

Your description of yourself in HS was pretty much the same description of myself in HS. I always had the "pretty boy" GQ looks and still do for the most part beyond the hair loss. The hair loss has taken away from my looks some obviously but it's not a deal breaker for women if you truly are an attractive guy.

Now I am wondering how my hideous bald shaven head as you put it is still able to attract young pretty girls.

In fact.. just the other week I was walking through a library and getting checked out by 2 young 20 something's...  I myself didn't notice it but was later told so by the person I was with.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

I agree mostly with Fred that it is very annoying when people with very little hair loss start preaching acceptance of being bald.  They've never experienced true baldness so they do not know how it feels to be ridiculed for it.  And if they really believed in true acceptance, they why are they still on a hair loss message forum and doing everything that they possibly can to ensure that themselves do not go bald.  Actions speak louder than words and if a person does not practice what they preach, then their words ring hollow.

----------


## 0kly

> Every time I see a bald man driving a sports car, I think he's going through some sort of midlife crisis because he's to old to be driving a car like that


 Male Pattern Balding has nothing to do with age. There are 19 year olds who begin balding. In this day and age every other guy out there is balding to some degree.

You'd be hard pressed to walk into a store or sit outside the supermarket and not see a young guy who lost hair..

I can't waste my time in this depressing shit hole anymore though.. you guys got some serious mental problems.. seey'as

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> \
> I can't waste my time in this depressing shit hole anymore though.. you guys got some serious mental problems.. seey'as


 I have seen this many times where somebody comes here and tries to spread the word that "hair loss isn't a big deal".  I appreciate your efforts, but at the end of the day it comes down to how we perceive ourselves.  To be honest, I didn't treat my hair loss for years and I never felt like I was being treated any differently than I was before I started losing my hair.  Maybe I was ignorant of the whole situation, but I was never preoccupied with how others looked at me.  The main problem I had with hair loss is how it made me feel about myself and how I looked.  Even now that is my major issue with everything.  I wouldn't go as far as to say that I don't care what others think, but more importantly I care what I think about how I look.  I like the way I look with hair much more than without it.  

Okly, I get what you are trying to do.  You are trying to be positive and make the most out of a effed up situation and I respect that.  It all comes down to how we feel about ourselves.  If we feel we look like crap without hair, there is very little you or anybody else can do to make us feel any different.

----------


## Joan

First off, Notcoolanymore, so, so true about our perceptions of ourselves, for both men and women, whatever it is we dislike about our appearance.  You're the perfect balance between negativity and positivity and always see both sides to every argument. 

johnsmith:  You're in your late 40s; I'm a bit older at a "young" 52.  Just wondering if you're finding it hard to attract women your age, since baldness wouldn't even be on my list of negatives if I were single.  Hair or no hair means nothing to me, and I would think most women in their 40s would feel the same.  Maybe I'm wrong?

----------


## fred970

> First off, Notcoolanymore, so, so true about our perceptions of ourselves, for both men and women, whatever it is we dislike about our appearance.  You're the perfect balance between negativity and positivity and always see both sides to every argument. 
> 
> johnsmith:  You're in your late 40s; I'm a bit older at a "young" 52.  Just wondering if you're finding it hard to attract women your age, since baldness wouldn't even be on my list of negatives if I were single.  Hair or no hair means nothing to me, and I would think most women in their 40s would feel the same.  Maybe I'm wrong?


 I don't think he wants anything to do with women his age. By experience, the older the woman I date, the more screwed up in the head she is.

There are exceptions of course, but they only prove the rule. 

The exception is the woman who was successful at building a healthy family. So a woman who is not on the dating market anymore.

Most of them are damaged beyond repair with the large number of (NW1) men they've had, the divorces and the children.

In western countries, most of them are fat from psychiatric medication, heavily wrinkled from sun exposure etc.

I think he means women in their late 20's or early 30's. Women with not much baggage.

Some men if they keep themselves fit and keep a NW1, you can look at pictures of them at 30 and 50 and they will more or less look the same.

And there's nothing weird with a man in his 50's dating girls decades younger than him. But that most likely won't happen if the guy is bald.

----------


## johnsmith

> Damn @JohnSmith that is rough.
> 
> Since you already live a sheltered empty life why not just get a wig? atleast that way you have the exact same life PLUS some validation in dating/piping woman with your new doo.


 Because a wig, or any other partial, fake, or artificial solution doesn't work for me. I would pay *very big bucks* for the real deal, but I refuse to play the industry's game of applying band-aids to this disease. Either they have a fix, or they don't. There is no middle ground. If they want my money, even one penny of it, the medical community needs to cough up the real deal.

----------


## johnsmith

> This is completely false and just laughable. In fact you're entire post is just verbal diarrhea. Congrats.
> 
> Perhaps you're not as good looking as you thought you were in HS than?  because in reality if you are a good looking guy and shave your head - then you are still a good looking guy and you will still be seen as attractive by the majority of women out there. Hair does not make you good looking. Facial symmetry and other nice facial features like a strong jaw line, nice face shape,  nice eyes etc. is what actually makes a person "good looking".
> 
> Your description of yourself in HS was pretty much the same description of myself in HS. I always had the "pretty boy" GQ looks and still do for the most part beyond the hair loss. The hair loss has taken away from my looks some obviously but it's not a deal breaker for women if you truly are an attractive guy.
> 
> Now I am wondering how my hideous bald shaven head as you put it is still able to attract young pretty girls.
> 
> In fact.. just the other week I was walking through a library and getting checked out by 2 young 20 something's...  I myself didn't notice it but was later told so by the person I was with.


 I won't give you the same disrespect and vindictive response that you showered me with, but I will note that are here on a hairloss forum, with the rest of us, hoping to better yourself someday. That is quite telling about you, regardless of what you may or may not be willing to admit to the rest of us. In that respect, we're not very different, my friend.

----------


## johnsmith

> I agree mostly with Fred that it is very annoying when people with very little hair loss start preaching acceptance of being bald.  They've never experienced true baldness so they do not know how it feels to be ridiculed for it.  And if they really believed in true acceptance, they why are they still on a hair loss message forum and doing everything that they possibly can to ensure that themselves do not go bald.  Actions speak louder than words and if a person does not practice what they preach, then their words ring hollow.


 Excellent points.

----------


## johnsmith

> I have seen this many times where somebody comes here and tries to spread the word that "hair loss isn't a big deal".  I appreciate your efforts, but at the end of the day it comes down to how we perceive ourselves.  To be honest, I didn't treat my hair loss for years and I never felt like I was being treated any differently than I was before I started losing my hair.  Maybe I was ignorant of the whole situation, but I was never preoccupied with how others looked at me.  The main problem I had with hair loss is how it made me feel about myself and how I looked.  Even now that is my major issue with everything.  I wouldn't go as far as to say that I don't care what others think, but more importantly I care what I think about how I look.  I like the way I look with hair much more than without it.  
> 
> Okly, I get what you are trying to do.  You are trying to be positive and make the most out of a effed up situation and I respect that.  It all comes down to how we feel about ourselves.  If we feel we look like crap without hair, there is very little you or anybody else can do to make us feel any different.


 Great post. Extremely well stated, my friend. It all comes down to how we see ourselves. When I am wearing a ski-cap, or baseball cap, or hat, I really like what I see, just as I did when I had a full head of hair in my youth and no caps, hats, etc. In contrast, I do not like what I see when I remove the cap, or hat. Yes, I still have handsome facial features, but it pales in comparison to when my baldness is masked.

So, yes, I agree 100%. It is how we see ourselves that matter the most. I have NEVER thought that baldness was attractive on anyone, although I acknowledge, as 0kly stated, that others have a markedly different opinion.

I've been blessed with a lot, including the ability to work from home, having plenty of money, and having good health, aside from the hair loss disease. The hair loss just puts a VERY major damper on life for me because I hate the way it makes me look and I hate the way it saps and crushes my self-confidence and self-esteem. If and when the medical community comes out with a real, legitimate fix *AT THE GENETIC LEVEL*, I will be all in, I don't care how much it costs, but I am 47 now, and if I get to be much past 55 or so, I doubt I will care at all anymore, so it's not looking too good for the home team, especially this late in the game.

As for the others who like to say, "well, at least you do have this condition, or at least you don't have that condition," yeah, I guess it could always be worse, but I have to wonder why they are here at all, posting, instead of counting their blessings that they don't have "this or that" condition that's worse. It seems very hypocritical to me.

----------


## johnsmith

> johnsmith:  You're in your late 40s; I'm a bit older at a "young" 52.  Just wondering if you're finding it hard to attract women your age, since baldness wouldn't even be on my list of negatives if I were single.  Hair or no hair means nothing to me, and I would think most women in their 40s would feel the same.  Maybe I'm wrong?


 Hi Joan. Thank you for your insights. What I find is that I dial my own standards WAY BACK. When I see a woman that I am fairly sure would be attracted to me if I had a full head of hair, I immediately find myself wondering why she would be interested in me beyond my money, ability to provide for her, other admirable qualities, etc. I see baldness as something she would have to "look beyond", which is a major downer. So, I end up lowering my standards, and still, it's difficult to get the kind of responses one would expect, because most people, me included, are immediately drawn to looks, and most women see hairloss as an immediate show stopper, much the same as most guys will bypass fat women, ugly women, etc. The cold hard truth is that good hair helps to define us in the eyes of many women. Not all, but definitely most. If it weren't VERY important, this forum simply wouldn't exist.

So, yes, when I approach a woman that I am attracted to, my VERY first thought is, "I wonder if she will be okay with me being mostly bald?" Plus, women want confidence in a man, and hair loss robs most of us of that.

----------


## walrus

> If and when the medical community comes out with a real, legitimate fix *AT THE GENETIC LEVEL*


 This is unlikely to happen within the lifespan of anyone posting here.

----------


## johnsmith

> Depressing read, that last post.  Fortunately one I know is not true at all.  True some younger women are seriously bothered by it, later in life... Heck it doesn't matter anywhere near as much as you guys are attempting to suggest it does.
> 
> I have far more luck with women now than I ever have had and have the least amount of hair I have ever had.  Granted I am confident, have a reasonably supply of money, do interesting things and keep them intellectually stimulated.
> 
> If you decide to crawl into a hole and die because you have lost your hair so be it. I'll just continue to do what I do because it seems to work just fine and I appear to have a steady supply of pretty hot women.
> 
> One thing you guys need to realize is that most people hate a chunk of their bodies and women are no exception.  Pretty much any girl I have ever dated who has had kids is of the opinion they are permanently ruined and not worth looking at naked so celebrate and take advantage of their self loathing and live a little.
> 
> I've mentioned before that not only do I have glorious hair loss but am also cursed with having psoriasis which, if you do not know, is a lovely skin condition which can appear on all sorts of parts of your body and is raised red leisions of the skin which also cracks and bleeds and times.  I think 'disgusting' when I look at it - but despite this girls are like 'it's not that bad' and get into bed with me anyway.
> ...


 I have to ask, why are you here worrying about your hairloss, instead of out there enjoying life? Why spend even a second thinking about it if it doesn't bother you, my friend?

Maybe someday, the medical community will cure this disease, but until then, everyone here is worried about it to some degree. If I'm more concerned about it than you, isn't it hypocritical of you to say so, when you are also worried about it?

One of the most hard-hitting videos that I ever saw aired about a decade ago on _The Learning Channel_. It was a story of a man in his early 30s who had very hideous teeth. Other than that, he was a very handsome guy (and no, I'm not gay, I'm just saying...). He had handsome features, was very fit, had a full head of nice hair, a good personality, and was well educated. His teeth were just a disaster. It was something far beyond the ability of braces or minor dental surgery to correct. He required VERY major and extensive dental surgery, but he couldn't afford it. I forget what happened to allow him to afford it, but one day, he suddenly had the ability to be treated by one of the most renowned cosmetic dental surgeons in the world. It took a couple of months, but in the end, they managed to give this guy a perfect smile. When he first saw himself in the mirror, he broke completely down. He was so overwhelmed with joy that it literally brought him to his knees and he was sobbing uncontrollably, as though the weight of the world had been lifted from his shoulders.

It was an amazing story. I imagine that many of us would be like that if we were suddenly able to walk into a futuristic genetic hair treatment center and have our DNA fully repaired and instructed to grow good, natural, youthful hair for the rest of our lives. Well, we wouldn't have the sudden shock of seeing the end result, of course, but imagine your first great haircut in a few months. I guess it's nice to dream, because that's the extent of what we have right now.

----------


## johnsmith

> This is unlikely to happen within the lifespan of anyone posting here.


 I know. I harbor no such hope, but the medical community and pharmaceutical companies have never received a single penny from me. When Rogaine showed up, and the doctors said, "Well, it might work a little or slow down your losses," I said no thanks. I said the same to the other snake oils. I've never spent a penny on any of it. Why bother? If something came along that really worked, I knew that it would be headline news and treatment centers would be cropping up all over. Besides, what's the use of having a full head of hair if it robs you of your masculinity, or makes you grow man-boobs, become impotent, etc. No thanks! They'll get my money when they come out with the real deal, otherwise, they can forget it.

----------


## Gerhard

I'm not going to say being bald is a walk in the park. I'm 19 and either a 2.5 or a 3 on the Norwood scale. All I can say to this thread is "Wow" though. Like, no shit. I understand as NotCoolAnymore said that it is mainly about self perception. Few notice I'm balding and those that I make aware shrug and tell me that my face more than makes up for it and I'm fine, but even still I'm self conscious about it. The amount of self-pity, self-wallowing, self-depreciating, and overall NARCISSISM from you guys though is ****ing astounding. John, buck up and get your ass out there. You're at an age when this shit is WAY more accepted, you have the fortune to be good looking, AND well off. You're successful, man. Quit making it sound like you can't breed because your kids would be genetically inferior for not having hair. Do you understand how ****ing SAD that is to actually see someone write? 

FFS, this is unreal. The fact that some of you are agreeing with what he's saying is just ****ing outrageous. And before you knock me down with the whole "You're not a high enough norwood to understand!" to that I say **** off. I get it, my hair loss ISN'T as bad as yours YET, but I still have more recession than your average 19 year old and will likely be right when you all are some day. You guys make it sound like life is over, all things are meaningless, etc.

****ing man up and accept that a NW1 isn't your life. You aren't gonna get that. I've finally made peace with that and I've decided that if push comes to shove I'll get an HT, thicken up my frontal and temporal zones, let my crown go slick bald and rock a Zinedine Zidane. Why? Because although it isn't what I want it's the best I can do and I can LIVE with that. I know I will still be found attractive and worthwhile. 

****, this thread is full of BDD sufferers and that's coming from someone WITH BDD. 

Fred, you're free from baldness. I've seen your thread, you look like you have a passable full head of hair if you keep it short (which is how you like) so WHY ARE YOU SUPPORTING THIS SHIT!? Tell them to get a cosmetic surgery, make due with the grafts you can maintain or have left and ****ing buck up because that's what YOU finally did. Give some ****ing hope, man.

----------


## johnsmith

> I'm not going to say being bald is a walk in the park. I'm 19 and either a 2.5 or a 3 on the Norwood scale. All I can say to this thread is "Wow" though. Like, no shit. I understand as NotCoolAnymore said that it is mainly about self perception. Few notice I'm balding and those that I make aware shrug and tell me that my face more than makes up for it and I'm fine, but even still I'm self conscious about it. The amount of self-pity, self-wallowing, self-depreciating, and overall NARCISSISM from you guys though is ****ing astounding. John, buck up and get your ass out there. You're at an age when this shit is WAY more accepted, you have the fortune to be good looking, AND well off. You're successful, man. Quit making it sound like you can't breed because your kids would be genetically inferior for not having hair. Do you understand how ****ing SAD that is to actually see someone write? 
> 
> FFS, this is unreal. The fact that some of you are agreeing with what he's saying is just ****ing outrageous. And before you knock me down with the whole "You're not a high enough norwood to understand!" to that I say **** off. I get it, my hair loss ISN'T as bad as yours YET, but I still have more recession than your average 19 year old and will likely be right when you all are some day. You guys make it sound like life is over, all things are meaningless, etc.
> 
> ****ing man up and accept that a NW1 isn't your life. You aren't gonna get that. I've finally made peace with that and I've decided that if push comes to shove I'll get an HT, thicken up my frontal and temporal zones, let my crown go slick bald and rock a Zinedine Zidane. Why? Because although it isn't what I want it's the best I can do and I can LIVE with that. I know I will still be found attractive and worthwhile. 
> 
> ****, this thread is full of BDD sufferers and that's coming from someone WITH BDD. 
> 
> Fred, you're free from baldness. I've seen your thread, you look like you have a passable full head of hair if you keep it short (which is how you like) so WHY ARE YOU SUPPORTING THIS SHIT!? Tell them to get a cosmetic surgery, make due with the grafts you can maintain or have left and ****ing buck up because that's what YOU finally did. Give some ****ing hope, man.


 Yet here you are with us, worried about your baldness to some degree, my young friend. You do see that, right? The synopsis of your entire post is, "Hey, I'm not as worried about it as some of you, and you should be more like me." Okay, I get that.

----------


## Gerhard

> Yet here you are with us, worried about your baldness to some degree, my young friend. You do see that, right? The synopsis of your entire post is, "Hey, I'm not as worried about it as some of you, and you should be more like me." Okay, I get that.


 Of course I'm worried and of course I care, brother. But at the end of the day you need to accept and aggrandizing the problem so you don't furthere exacerbate it. You sound like you've got the template for a solid, meaningful life and at the rate you're going you will die with the paranoia and sadness of hair loss without ever have achieved a greater happiness because you always allowed something to hold you back. It sucks, brother, it does, but you and Fred have given it the power to surpass reason and to turn into a life ending prognosis.

----------


## fred970

> I know. I harbor no such hope, but the medical community and pharmaceutical companies have never received a single penny from me. When Rogaine showed up, and the doctors said, "Well, it might work a little or slow down your losses," I said no thanks. I said the same to the other snake oils. I've never spent a penny on any of it. Why bother? If something came along that really worked, I knew that it would be headline news and treatment centers would be cropping up all over. Besides, what's the use of having a full head of hair if it robs you of your masculinity, or makes you grow man-boobs, become impotent, etc. No thanks! They'll get my money when they come out with the real deal, otherwise, they can forget it.


 Won't you even consider a FUE?

See Gerhard, I'd like to give some hope, but I'm sure he's going to reply: 

"A FUE? Not good enough! I want my teenage hair line and thickness back!"

----------


## Gerhard

> Won't you even consider a FUE?
> 
> See Gerhard, I'd like to give some hope, but I'm sure he's going to reply: 
> 
> "A FUE? Not good enough! I want my teenage hair line and thickness back!"


 Honestly, if that's the case then he'll be here a long time. I understand an FUE or an HT in general isn't ideal. We all wish we could take a pill and pop out all of our original hair. It sucks that we can't, it honestly does. But he's gotta learn to either accept the hand he's been given and make the most of it or he can carry on as he has because that's ALL we've got.

----------


## fred970

Why don't you make the best of what you have then?

I can tell you, leaving the house as a NW2.5 with OK coverage feels very different than leaving the house with a slick NW5.

Especially when you're 25 like me.

----------


## Gerhard

> Why don't you make the best of what you have then?
> 
> I can tell you, leaving the house as a NW2.5 with OK coverage feels very different than leaving the house with a slick NW5.
> 
> Especially when you're 25 like me.


 I do, brother. The whole reason I'm on here is to hopefully find something better than fine to take away all the issues. If it comes that's ****ing great, if not it'll be a shame, but I'll survive, you know? My hair isn't half bad sometimes, but I'll still ultimately end up buzzing it down or getting a HT to rock a Zinedine when I'm older. I like the look of a nice buzzed hairline, always have so mines a little weak, haha. It would just make me feel I look better irrespective of crown thinning (which I don't have yet). But that's me.

We should all make do with what we have and accept it but theres nothing wrong with wanting better. Everything is wrong with making that desire an obsession though when it starts overtaking aspects or your life.

I've seen your FUE, if I saw you in public I'd think you were a NW2 or maybe a 3 (been a while since I checked, but pretty sure 2) who buzzes. You look good, Fred.

----------


## johnsmith

> Won't you even consider a FUE?
> 
> See Gerhard, I'd like to give some hope, but I'm sure he's going to reply: 
> 
> "A FUE? Not good enough! I want my teenage hair line and thickness back!"


 No, I appreciate the suggestion, but I have personally known three guys who received FUEs and HTs, but as the normal loss continued elsewhere, their new hairs continued growing, and they became bald behind where the new hairs were placed. It looked far worse than just being bald with a shaved head. I'm just not one to grasp at straws, my friend. When there is a real cure, we'll all know it, but as many have stated, it is highly unlikely that it will happen in our lifetime, unless there is some kind of accidental discovery. There just isn't much interest, relatively speaking, in eradicating male pattern baldness.

I think that the people who grasp at straws like drugs that sort of work a _little_ bit sometimes when the moon is just right, but also come with bad side effects, or HTs that look terrible in a few years, are the same kind who will go into a mall and buy a pair of shoes a size too small or too large because they don't have his size in stock and they want those new shoes *right now*. When I go to the store, if they don't have exactly what I want, I leave empty handed and look elsewhere. It really is the best way. Why pay for what you don't want?  :Smile:

----------


## BeaveCake

> That's the truth. Have you ever thought about how much of life you missed out on because of your hair loss ? Well, we lose a lot. Everything from asking that girl out that we've always wanted to, being youthful and doing stupid things because you can, being the life of the party, leading the way at work cause you're not afraid to etc. Very rarely do I ever see a bald man leading anything, and if it ever happens, I wonder why there isn't a guy with a full head of hair to replace him. Hair loss, especially when you're young, forces you to grow up. Have you ever seen a 30 year old with a full head of hair skateboarding and looked back twice ? Probably not, but what happens if that 30 year old was slick bald ? Thoughts like this would likely run through your head: "Isn't he too old to be doing that ? Creep, grow up and act your age." 
> 
> Every time I see a bald man driving a sports car, I think he's going through some sort of midlife crisis because he's to old to be driving a car like that, but a 50 year old with a full head of hair is never to old to be young. What about online dating ? What do you do when you go on a dating website, do you search from 20-30, or do you search from 30-40 because that's how old you look ? This disease is embarrassing, not only does it completely disfigure most men, it also holds you back in every aspect of life. You'll never be "the man" again. You'll never have the confidence that you once did when you had hair, and even if you do, people just think you're an over confident idiot who needs to know his place. You're days are over and you're expired, regardless of your actual age. So remind me again, what's the point of living such a life ?


 I'm a 19 year old guy who lost well over half my hair the entire top is about 25% left from thinning it was clear through any light, I shaved it to the skin and am not looking back. I still do youthful things, I got licensed on skydiving, I continue to go to all the college parties, I never shy away from speaking my mind to people of any age, and you know what life continues. I have been through a lot in my life, a lot personal but right before the hairloss I lost my father to a slow disease that made him suffer, combined with me getting many stressful tests to make sure I wouldn't inherit some of it. The year was complete hell but I'm not letting it stop me, I do admit hairloss sucks and besides my pale conplection I pull of shaved well, but when I feel sorry for myself I know my father who was very military would say 'so what, you lost your hair, it's time to grow some balls and take what you want regardless.' NEVER let it define you, I have always had high standards when it comes to girls and you know what I still do with my cue ball look, I still would never lower them, because out of 3 guys in thier 20's I know who shave their heads  2 of them are with beautiful women they met after they already shaved their heads. One of the women is gorgeous, and no they aren't rich, the 3rd is an out of shape slob and that is more likely why he wasn't as successful. So I still plan on getting married in my twenties to a girl I find gorgeous (a girl I was talking to seen me with a shaved head and you know what she didn't care one damn bit, commented on it said it fit well and moved on with our night) I still plan on having fun. I still plan on jumping from planes like I love to do. In fact I prefer the shaved head now, it makes you stand out. Yeah I don't look like that pretty boy American eagle model who had everything handed to him, I look like a young man who's been through enough to know that hair is an accessory and does not stop me getting the job I want, the character I have, or I the girl I'm attracted too. I Don't mean to downplay hairloss young believe me I was stressed at first too. But when I shaved it, I was a lot more mature and free, and alot of girls like that over some boy who spends all morning making sure his hair gelled just right. Live, Love, and fight on my friend.

----------


## BeaveCake

> The level of denial in this thread is way too high.
> 
> Why can't you just accept that balding is a big problem for an individual?


 I'm coming in late but from all I've read guys like me and munky here can't admit it because we don't believe it, and have seen proof otherwise. The original question was 'why continue on' and when people do what should be done on a support forum and give examples of how it's about a mindset ALONGSIDE looks we get treated like crap because we disagree with you. There's a quote I think applies to the guys who don't believe bald guys can still be successful- "For those who believe no proof is necessary, for those who doubt no proof is enough' munkey and I respectfully disagree with you but then get attacked for it. You know why there aren't many guys here posting how great life is continuing on bald?? Because they are out living those lives and have better things to do then post here, making an account on this sit was one of my poorer choices and I've only logged on about 3 times.

----------


## Joan

> I'm a 19 year old guy who lost well over half my hair the entire top is about 25% left from thinning it was clear through any light, I shaved it to the skin and am not looking back. I still do youthful things, I got licensed on skydiving, I continue to go to all the college parties, I never shy away from speaking my mind to people of any age, and you know what life continues. I have been through a lot in my life, a lot personal but right before the hairloss I lost my father to a slow disease that made him suffer, combined with me getting many stressful tests to make sure I wouldn't inherit some of it. The year was complete hell but I'm not letting it stop me, I do admit hairloss sucks and besides my pale conplection I pull of shaved well, but when I feel sorry for myself I know my father who was very military would say 'so what, you lost your hair, it's time to grow some balls and take what you want regardless.' NEVER let it define you, I have always had high standards when it comes to girls and you know what I still do with my cue ball look, I still would never lower them, because out of 3 guys in thier 20's I know who shave their heads  2 of them are with beautiful women they met after they already shaved their heads. One of the women is gorgeous, and no they aren't rich, the 3rd is an out of shape slob and that is more likely why he wasn't as successful. So I still plan on getting married in my twenties to a girl I find gorgeous (a girl I was talking to seen me with a shaved head and you know what she didn't care one damn bit, commented on it said it fit well and moved on with our night) I still plan on having fun. I still plan on jumping from planes like I love to do. In fact I prefer the shaved head now, it makes you stand out. Yeah I don't look like that pretty boy American eagle model who had everything handed to him, I look like a young man who's been through enough to know that hair is an accessory and does not stop me getting the job I want, the character I have, or I the girl I'm attracted too. I Don't mean to downplay hairloss young believe me I was stressed at first too. But when I shaved it, I was a lot more mature and free, and alot of girls like that over some boy who spends all morning making sure his hair gelled just right. Live, Love, and fight on my friend.


 I hope my son (19 like you, losing hair since he turned 18) has your attitude when the day comes he buzzes his hair down.  Sorry about your dad.  I lost mine when I was 28 to pancreatic cancer and still think of him every day.  My husband was diagnosed over a year ago with a highly hereditary chronic disease--when it rains, it pours, right?

----------


## fred970

> I'm coming in late but from all I've read guys like me and munky here can't admit it because we don't believe it, and have seen proof otherwise. The original question was 'why continue on' and when people do what should be done on a support forum and give examples of how it's about a mindset ALONGSIDE looks we get treated like crap because we disagree with you. There's a quote I think applies to the guys who don't believe bald guys can still be successful- "For those who believe no proof is necessary, for those who doubt no proof is enough' munkey and I respectfully disagree with you but then get attacked for it. You know why there aren't many guys here posting how great life is continuing on bald?? Because they are out living those lives and have better things to do then post here, making an account on this sit was one of my poorer choices and I've only logged on about 3 times.


 Or simply because those guys don't exist.

Oh and I almost forgot: you're not bald!

Wait.

----------


## Gerhard

> Or simply because those guys don't exist.


 I hope to god you're joking and being sarcastic. If not you have issues and very severe ones at that. If youre serious my advice is to stop being a self-pitying douche. Your hatred for all people with good hair is astounding. you're balding, it sucks, we understand, but ultimately you need to grow up. I don't understand how you even push through life if THIS is what saps all happiness from you life. It can hurt your quality of life, but it surely can't end it.

----------


## BeaveCake

> I hope my son (19 like you, losing hair since he turned 18) has your attitude when the day comes he buzzes his hair down.  Sorry about your dad.  I lost mine when I was 28 to pancreatic cancer and still think of him every day.  My husband was diagnosed over a year ago with a highly hereditary chronic disease--when it rains, it pours, right?


 Sorry to hear about all that, whatever your son does try to steer him away from these kinds of sites, and I'm not saying that as retailition I've recoeved to my comment but just that this is not a place to get facts, or support. I do think my Dad is the reason I'm handling it well, the guy was born in the late 50's (old I know) with JRA a crippling congenital arthritis, told he wouldn't be able to walk by 20, but despite awful pain and being used as a test subject for treatment at the time he trudged on and could walk despite that. Then he got autoimmune disorders, he took great care of his health and fitness and still his immune system attacked his stomach giving him celiac disease, and his pancrease giving him diabetes, it was horse crap someone who kept physical fitness at the top of mind got all that because of bad genes. He watched his dad die, watched a brother march off to war, suffered with my mother through 2 misscarriages and still defied odds. He was outspoken and everyone knew him by his nickname where I live, even those who never met him knew the name, and when he was diagnosed with cancer he wasn't saying 'poor me' he basically said 'you have to get used to not having me around, you're not a man yet. You shouldn't have to be a man yet but you will be made into one faster than most.' And in the dying process on his last day the nurses said he could hear but wouldn't be able to communicate or move, well I told him how much I wppreciated what he'd done and you know what, sheer willpower won out, he sat forward looked at me and nodded twice. The man faced true hardship and didn't complained, but went resiliently. I would give every remaining follicle I have to see what he'd say to some of the guys on here. Sorry for the long post but me that was inspiration. And I hope things go well for your husband and that your son learns to stand out and love it. Best wishes.

----------


## BeaveCake

> Or simply because those guys don't exist.
> 
> Oh and I almost forgot: you're not bald!
> 
> Wait.


 I AM bald at 19 I got accelerated hairloss when my father passed. So don't go to me saying how hard life is, the hair was sickly it shines through light at all angles from front to back. Shaved it to the skin never looked back. You know what a girl I had just started flirting with said when I showed her the head for the first time? She said it was different but looked good and fit well. Then said how she loved my eyes more. We went on to have a good night. So I and others exist. In fact I like my shaved head it speaks a truth about me; I don't give a damn what society thinks of my head, I don't care if I offend people if I do what I believe is right, I do care what attractive girls think but I only need one and thus far into a shaved bald head girls say they like the look and that it shows I'm more mature. yeah I'm a small percentage of guys who're bald young, but I'm also a small percentage that; speaks out against anyone who is full of BS (consult my teachers and bosses), would gladly give my life for ideals I believe in and people who mean a lot to me, who takes every moment and tries to make it the least ordinary I can so that my life stands out, who skydives and loves the rush, and who tries to help others like I attempted here. If people can't get passed the hair over all the good then **** em, but when you have that attitude towards it like I do you find people do get passed it. Everyone from my graduating class loved me anyway, and my name is well know around agere I live. I won't add fuel to the flames by trying to further convince you I am actually a real person and do exist. But it's ironic help given on a support forum is condemned. Anyone else reading this post I know it may have came off as bragging all I said about myself, but I meant it more as proof balding hasn't got in my way nor will it.

----------


## fred970

Please, I had diffuse hair loss from the age of 17 and was told by a top surgeon that I was one of the worst cases of hair loss at such a young age he had seen in his career.

Yet I was not bald at 19, almost no one can be truly bald at that age. Unless you post pictures of your hair, I won't believe you. If you're not bald, of course girls won't mind.

Because they believe (and it is still likely to be the case) that you can grow it out. I kind of had the same advantage with my diffuse hair loss, most girls believed I had hair.

Gerhard, maybe you don't understand how baldness can push you over the edge because like every other guy who likes to believe he has the answer, you've never been bald.

Be careful of what you say, I was like you before, like BeaveCake at 19, it all changed when I experienced true baldness at the age of 22.

I'm at peace now, and it's not because I've accepted my baldness, it's not because I don't care about people think anymore (you will always care).

It's because I've got hair on my head again thanks to my FUE hair transplant. It's the only way out of this nightmare really.

----------


## BeaveCake

Look up TE 70% diffuse thinning happened and in my case affected follicles were aged to where they'd be at 40 dermatologists said, you could see scalp awfully. What should it matter it's all skin now and I still get the results I want without the costly surgery

----------


## fred970

> Look up TE 70% diffuse thinning happened and in my case affected follicles were aged to where they'd be at 40 dermatologists said, you could see scalp awfully. What should it matter it's all skin now and I still get the results I want without the costly surgery


 Oh beautiful! Now it's not even male pattern baldness, just a Telogen Effluvium from which you will recover completely!

----------


## BeaveCake

> Please, I had diffuse hair loss from the age of 17 and was told by a top surgeon that I was one of the worst cases of hair loss at such a young age he had seen in his career.
> 
> Yet I was not bald at 19, almost no one can be truly bald at that age. Unless you post pictures of your hair, I won't believe you. If you're not bald, of course girls won't mind.
> 
> Because they believe (and it is still likely to be the case) that you can grow it out. I kind of had the same advantage with my diffuse hair loss, most girls believed I had hair.
> 
> Gerhard, maybe you don't understand how baldness can push you over the edge because like every other guy who likes to believe he has the answer, you've never been bald.
> 
> Be careful of what you say, I was like you before, like BeaveCake at 19, it all changed when I experienced true baldness at the age of 22.
> ...


 You'd have to call my dermatologist for pics they took some I never cared to, and you literally just supposed you know the girl I'm with more than I do, you know how arrogant that is, I told her I couldn't grow it out again cause it'd be sickly. She didn't give a damn. And the girls you were with must have been pretty damn shallow if the didn't care if you had a shaved skin head and the knowledge that follicles THAT CANNOT BE SEEN SHAVEN aren't active turned them away. When I'm truly bald as you put it, it'll look the same, I have a bare head with just skin on it so of that isn't true baldness I don't know what is, I shave every day and don't plan on stoping. I'm done with this site, I tried helping but got attacked on every angle. And as for you when I lost hair it sucked but I'd still give every follicle on my head (even if it was full) to see my father again. And you make it sound like hairloss is the worst thing that can happen, I strongly dosagree. But you won't believe it. The good thing is when I'm in class, or in the jump door, or with Taylor the last thing on my mind is people on this site saying all that isn't possible.

----------


## BeaveCake

> Oh beautiful! Now it's not even male pattern baldness, just a Telogen Effluvium from which you will recover completely!


 
You really pick and choose, in males, sometimes follicles go dark for too long, in which case they are prematurely aged, as in my case, the entire Norwood affected area was adversely affected. Either way it ain't coming back. It's been gone for over a year, and I like myself shaved to the bone anyway so chances are I wouldn't let it grow anyway, it's part of me and everybody knows why I lost it (I had serious medical things being checked out so people assumed I had cancer but when I told I was already losing hair no one seemed to mind, some congratulating me on easily defeating a midlife crisis others get stuck on) Point is, I rock a chromdome, an attractive girl likes it, I like it, people show me the same level of respect and besides the initial hairloss, and mistake of coming on this site, I haven't given it a second thought.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Unless you post pictures of your hair, I won't believe you.


 +1

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

> Please, I had diffuse hair loss from the age of 17 and was told by a top surgeon that I was one of the worst cases of hair loss at such a young age he had seen in his career.
> 
> Yet I was not bald at 19, almost no one can be truly bald at that age. Unless you post pictures of your hair, I won't believe you. If you're not bald, of course girls won't mind.
> 
> Because they believe (and it is still likely to be the case) that you can grow it out. I kind of had the same advantage with my diffuse hair loss, most girls believed I had hair.
> 
> Gerhard, maybe you don't understand how baldness can push you over the edge because like every other guy who likes to believe he has the answer, you've never been bald.
> 
> Be careful of what you say, I was like you before, like BeaveCake at 19, it all changed when I experienced true baldness at the age of 22.
> ...


 +1.  I get such a kick out of all these guys who come on here claiming how others are so screwed up for worrying and obsessing about their hair loss, when these guys suffer from such minimal hair loss that no one will ever consider them bald.  Simply put, they do not even know because they are not even close to being bald themselves.  I also get a kick out of how this site is called "the bald truth" yet it seems like virtually everyone on here is not even close to being bald.

----------


## BeaveCake

> +1


 I'm getting tired of notifications to email so after this Is the last use of the account, THERE IS NO HAIR TO PHOTOGRAPH BECAUSE IT IS SHAVED, the picture would just be skin, I didn't take pictures of it when it was thin, I didn't need to, I could see through the hairline in the mirror, people pointed it out, blood work was done to make sure I wasn't sick, dermatologists (3 of them) told me that about 60-70% of my follicles had stopped producing hair, after several months they told me it wouldn't be coming back, so I shaved it, whether you think it's truly bald or not, I have no hair, it's to the skin, and I've been told it is not coming back several times. Shaved is shaved, I don't see what different the unused follicles make whether they are active or not. But I moved on and life got better, something which apparently isn't welcome on this site. Good luck to all.

----------


## HairlossAt15

80% of men suffer from hairloss, most men I see either have bad hair, short hair which you don't even think about,  hair loss or a shaved head... In other words only a small bunch of men have "good hair".. Not that anyone cares about men's hair.. It is a feminine feature

Most insults thrown your way are probably light hearted and just exaggerated in your own negative mind. 

Stop using hairloss as a excuse for everything bad in your life, maybe you need to sit down with your father or some male figure and talk about it.

----------


## johnsmith

> 80% of men suffer from hairloss, most men I see either have bad hair, short hair which you don't even think about,  hair loss or a shaved head... In other words only a small bunch of men have "good hair".. Not that anyone cares about men's hair.. It is a feminine feature
> 
> Most insults thrown your way are probably light hearted and just exaggerated in your own negative mind. 
> 
> Stop using hairloss as a excuse for everything bad in your life, maybe you need to sit down with your father or some male figure and talk about it.


 ...he said, after subscribing to a hairloss forum in hopes of learning of a possible cure for his hairloss affliction.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hypocrite

----------


## HairlossAt15

> ...he said, after subscribing to a hairloss forum in hopes of learning of a possible cure for his hairloss affliction.
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hypocrite


 I did some research on a condition I have? So what I haven't let hairloss stop me from being successful and in no way let myself become suicidal
...

----------


## johnsmith

> I did some research on a condition I have? So what I haven't let hairloss stop me from being successful and in no way let myself become suicidal
> ...


 The point is that guys should be able to come here and honestly relate how hairloss affects their lives. I'm somewhere between a NW5 and NW5A, but I would never ridicule a NW1 who came here and was really upset at his early stages of hairloss. Yet, I could easily imagine a NW6 laughing and telling a NW1 that he doesn't know what real hairloss is like yet. We also see it the other way around, quite often, with guys who have barely lost any hair ridiculing those who have lost substantially more. Ridicule toward other posters experiencing hairloss serves no useful purpose.

Some guys take it well, while others don't. The common thing that we all share, whether we have no hairloss at all yet or whether we're somewhere past NW7, is that we were all concerned enough to register for this site. With that in mind, why should anyone try to tell someone else to just get over it? If it bothers a guy seeing someone else honestly describing how his hairloss makes him feel, why should he compound the guy's problem by telling him that he's just a sad and pathetic for feeling that way and to just get a grip and accept it? It seems very hypocritical to me. I trust that you can see that.

----------


## fred970

> 80% of men suffer from hairloss, most men I see either have bad hair, short hair which you don't even think about,  hair loss or a shaved head... In other words only a small bunch of men have "good hair".. Not that anyone cares about men's hair.. It is a feminine feature
> 
> Most insults thrown your way are probably light hearted and just exaggerated in your own negative mind. 
> 
> Stop using hairloss as a excuse for everything bad in your life, maybe you need to sit down with your father or some male figure and talk about it.


 This is just completely false, the vast majority of men, even in their 40's, have great hair. Keep telling yourself these lies, balding men are a minority.

Also, I will say it again until it sinks in for the NW1.5 newbies: you are not bald! You have no say in that matter, wait until you're NW4 to tell us how great you're doing.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I'm getting tired of notifications to email so after this Is the last use of the account, THERE IS NO HAIR TO PHOTOGRAPH BECAUSE IT IS SHAVED, the picture would just be skin,


 Even if you are shaved you can still tell whether you are bald or not.  Easy to tell the difference between shaved and bald.  You could easily post a pic of the top of your head and we will be able to tell if you are as bald as you say you are.

----------


## BeaveCake

[QUOTE=Notcoolanymore;198602]Even if you are shaved you can still tell whether you are bald or not.  Easy to tell the difference between shaved and bald.  You could easily post a pic of the top of your head and we will be able to tell if you are as bald as you say you are.[/

I shave my head every morning and night with shaving cream and a head blade rasor. There isn't even a shadow (because when there is the top almost looks patchy) This site has become a joke. I joined also for information at first about my condition, then while I do admit I was lucky to be a minority that can pull off cue bald extremely well, I was still concerned at first but I still strived for what I wanted, and accomplished it, I didn't belittle anyone in these posts but tried to offer examples from other chromedomes like myself who are successful whether it be with women or in careers. I truthfully meant to help, I didn't say anything about people whining or complaining , I just tried to show that I still am considered youthful despite me rejecting some immature American Eagle type look. Can't you see where it's also hypocritical to tell someone who has life experiences and friends and family with those positive experiences, that all they know is wrong, "that can't be right because my life didn't go that way with hairloss" is how I take what you said. My family is VERY military so a shaved head (even cue ball) isn't uncommon, hell the Rangers in the family have to have cue-ball , no shadow. And I removed first looking at my gleaming head when I did it, worried what girls would think , and just a couple weeks later my mom (who does photography) was hired to take pictures at a wedding for a guy who was shaved clean and gorgeous girl. Mom told the guy I have a cut like his and she said he responded with 'he's got the dreaded mpb too huh ?' And then laughed. Believe me or not I don't care, I'll take real life experience over what people say on the internet any day. But just because you may have had a hard time doesn't mean that hairloss is going to destroy everyone's life, cancer does that maybe but not hairloss. Yes it sucks it's not fair, and it would be easier to be bolder in life with hair maybe but still, life is about progress and overcoming obstacles, and maybe I'll never know when I'm 'truly' bald since I don't let my hair progress at all, but I move on without it, actually considering laser removal so I don't have to shave all the time, I have a consult in April for it. I meant this post respectfully but with some distaste at how some are treated on this site.

----------


## BeaveCake

> This is just completely false, the vast majority of men, even in their 40's, have great hair. Keep telling yourself these lies, balding men are a minority.
> 
> Also, I will say it again until it sinks in for the NW1.5 newbies: you are not bald! You have no say in that matter, wait until you're NW4 to tell us how great you're doing.


 We are trying to help, but it seems dumb that we get attacked, and truthfully most Everyman I know past 40 is lacking a lot of hair so I don't know why that's false apparently. It seems like you're not allowed to post here unless we say what you want to hear "I'm so sorry you lost hair, you're right you can't get past this 'flaw' that men have had over the ages, the women with bald guys are imaginary and balding is the reason for all of life's problems' we can't say that, it's so ridiculous, honestly I've never heard or seen bald men be treated the way you say they are in reality even the young ones. And I don't know what Norwood I am, I shave with a razor and lather every morning and night for the past year. I don't even like the patchy shadow I got when I let it go a day months back. So when I'm full blown Norwood 6 I'll be about the same, I'm even considering getting laser hair removal after my doctor told me they do that for scalp now too just so I don't have to shave all the damn time. I really meant to help respectfully but I can tell that you don't actually want help, if they don't agree with you they can get off this site according to you, which is exactly what I'm doing.

----------


## Munkynutz

> I have to ask, why are you here worrying about your hairloss, instead of out there enjoying life? Why spend even a second thinking about it if it doesn't bother you, my friend?
> 
> Maybe someday, the medical community will cure this disease, but until then, everyone here is worried about it to some degree. If I'm more concerned about it than you, isn't it hypocritical of you to say so, when you are also worried about it?
> 
> One of the most hard-hitting videos that I ever saw aired about a decade ago on _The Learning Channel_. It was a story of a man in his early 30s who had very hideous teeth. Other than that, he was a very handsome guy (and no, I'm not gay, I'm just saying...). He had handsome features, was very fit, had a full head of nice hair, a good personality, and was well educated. His teeth were just a disaster. It was something far beyond the ability of braces or minor dental surgery to correct. He required VERY major and extensive dental surgery, but he couldn't afford it. I forget what happened to allow him to afford it, but one day, he suddenly had the ability to be treated by one of the most renowned cosmetic dental surgeons in the world. It took a couple of months, but in the end, they managed to give this guy a perfect smile. When he first saw himself in the mirror, he broke completely down. He was so overwhelmed with joy that it literally brought him to his knees and he was sobbing uncontrollably, as though the weight of the world had been lifted from his shoulders.
> 
> It was an amazing story. I imagine that many of us would be like that if we were suddenly able to walk into a futuristic genetic hair treatment center and have our DNA fully repaired and instructed to grow good, natural, youthful hair for the rest of our lives. Well, we wouldn't have the sudden shock of seeing the end result, of course, but imagine your first great haircut in a few months. I guess it's nice to dream, because that's the extent of what we have right now.


 I think you misunderstand me a bit.  I pop on to the forum periodically to catch up with hair loss related news.  In the same way I keep some form of a tab on psoriasis forums for new information to gather information on the subject.  Funny the best solution to that remains the simplest - alter your diet.  If only the same were true for hair.

So, to suggest I am not at all bothered by hair loss would be a grievous error and misinterpretation of the message I have attempted to convey.  My point is that hair loss is not debilitating to the degree with which some of you have led yourselves to believe.  It should neither affect your ability to work effectively, nor should it stop you from achieving things you want from life.  When it comes to women I can attest that shaven, buzzed, or with longer hair there is a less significant impact on your abilities to pick up girls than you think.  If you can beat it out of your mind your chances will improve drastically.  Wallow in your own self loathing and that in itself will destroy your chances because you believe you are not able to do something you can.

Best of luck to you all in your endeavours.

PS:  I enjoy my life just fine, I don't spend all day here suffering away.  You make the best of the situation and that is that.

George

----------


## Illusion

> We are trying to help, but it seems dumb that we get attacked, and truthfully most Everyman I know past 40 is lacking a lot of hair so I don't know why that's false apparently. It seems like you're not allowed to post here unless we say what you want to hear "I'm so sorry you lost hair, you're right you can't get past this 'flaw' that men have had over the ages, the women with bald guys are imaginary and balding is the reason for all of life's problems' we can't say that, it's so ridiculous, honestly I've never heard or seen bald men be treated the way you say they are in reality even the young ones. And I don't know what Norwood I am, I shave with a razor and lather every morning and night for the past year. I don't even like the patchy shadow I got when I let it go a day months back. So when I'm full blown Norwood 6 I'll be about the same, I'm even considering getting laser hair removal after my doctor told me they do that for scalp now too just so I don't have to shave all the damn time. I really meant to help respectfully but I can tell that you don't actually want help, if they don't agree with you they can get off this site according to you, which is exactly what I'm doing.


 Solid post

----------


## johnsmith

> This is just completely false, the vast majority of men, even in their 40's, have great hair. Keep telling yourself these lies, balding men are a minority..


 I completely agree with you. There's even a lot of guys in their 70s and 80s with full heads of hair. Some go to the grave in their 90s with full heads of hair.




> Also, I will say it again until it sinks in for the NW1.5 newbies: you are not bald! You have no say in that matter, wait until you're NW4 to tell us how great you're doing.


 I have to respectfully disagree. When I was a NW1 and then a NW1.5, I was already in shock. Even at NW1.5, I could no longer style my hair in the way that suited me, plus I knew that it would only get worse, and I felt crushed. Yes, as an NW5 or NW5A today, I would love to be an NW1.5 again, but that doesn't diminish the impact that an NW1.5 is experiencing today.

Life is just an oddity. I once saw a severely mentally retarded man in a wheelchair, probably in his mid 30s, with drool coming out of the corner of his mouth. He was completely oblivious to the world around him, yet he had a full head of perfect hair that would make the most vain Hollyweird movie stars green with envy. Would I trade places with him? Of course not, but I'm just saying, it's weird the way nature works.

A close female friend of mine one said of my baldness, "That is such a cruel trick that nature plays on some men." Her brother was bald too. Wow, was she right!

I will say, if you are losing your hair, and don't like wearing caps or hats everywhere, stylish, conservative black sunglasses worn on the top of your head is a modest compromise. Of course, it won't hide the fact that you're bald (or balding), but it does detract attention from your baldness. I wear black sunglasses like that everywhere. People have become accustomed to seeing me like that, and it's my trademark style. It works for me because the symmetry of my face is complemented by something on my head, whether it is hair, a hat, a cap, a skicap, or sunglasses. Sunglasses work in all situations.

----------


## johnsmith

> We are trying to help, but it seems dumb that we get attacked, and truthfully most Everyman I know past 40 is lacking a lot of hair so I don't know why that's false apparently. It seems like you're not allowed to post here unless we say what you want to hear "I'm so sorry you lost hair, you're right you can't get past this 'flaw' that men have had over the ages, the women with bald guys are imaginary and balding is the reason for all of life's problems' we can't say that, it's so ridiculous, honestly I've never heard or seen bald men be treated the way you say they are in reality even the young ones. And I don't know what Norwood I am, I shave with a razor and lather every morning and night for the past year. I don't even like the patchy shadow I got when I let it go a day months back. So when I'm full blown Norwood 6 I'll be about the same, I'm even considering getting laser hair removal after my doctor told me they do that for scalp now too just so I don't have to shave all the damn time. I really meant to help respectfully but I can tell that you don't actually want help, if they don't agree with you they can get off this site according to you, which is exactly what I'm doing.


 I think your experience on the site has been shaped by the fact that you embrace your hairloss, and you even want more hairloss (e.g., laser hair removal). You like the way you look as cue-ball bald, and that's great for you, but this is a site about people who do not like their hairloss at all. That's the reason why the vast majority of guys are here; we don't like being bald. That's all.

----------


## Munkynutz

I don't know what part of the planet you guys are living on but from my personal experience the majority of people in North America in their 40's are not rocking a flawless set of follicles.  Maybe in Asia perhaps, and I've spent enough time in the UK and Germany to know this is completely skewed information as well.

Heck, it isn't even true of people in their 30's...  But Fred, for a guy who spent some time on this forum indicating that even with a buzzed down head he had great success with women and life, and then had an FUE transplant - clearly you haven't really come to terms with this yet.  Still need more hair or what?  :Wink:

----------


## BeaveCake

> I think your experience on the site has been shaped by the fact that you embrace your hairloss, and you even want more hairloss (e.g., laser hair removal). You like the way you look as cue-ball bald, and that's great for you, but this is a site about people who do not like their hairloss at all. That's the reason why the vast majority of guys are here; we don't like being bald. That's all.


 I can see that, but just felt like guys like me are called out a little bit, not by all but when a broad statement is made like "men with hairloss in the business world are always less successful" or "attractive young women never like bald guys" it kind of irks me, I admit I can see how a horseshoe is a deal breaker for a lot of gals but that's why I shave it, and yes it can be hit and miss on how it looks on the individual but you can usually make it work better than a Norwood 4 or higher even worse case, and it saves youth at the same time. (I know guys who have skin bare heads for aesthetics alone. I came here to point out that baldness isn't an all encompassing thing, when you lose hair you shouldn't believe your goals are now impossible, or that women won't find you attractive etc. The more men who positively deal with it the more it will become more socially acceptable, I truly believe that while mpb is negatively viewed as far as looks go, part of that generalization is because society sees how the people handle it , they see a high Norwood level and think of a guy who spends all day worried about it ( like some of the people here) ultimately I think the best cure is a razor. But that's me, maybe part of my handling it so well was the military background of family in that hair isn't necessary, keep good care of your body and speak loud and take what you want. So I never relied much on hair to begin with , it does seen most who struggle the most are the guys who had always made their hair a big part of their character and look. I do appreciate the respectful counter point, and understand that it can be very difficult young. Of everyone made points as straight forward and respectful as you have the internet would be a much more helpful place.

----------


## fred970

> Heck, it isn't even true of people in their 30's...  But Fred, for a guy who spent some time on this forum indicating that even with a buzzed down head he had great success with women and life, and then had an FUE transplant - clearly you haven't really come to terms with this yet.  Still need more hair or what?


 Let's say I have my hair greed moments  :Stick Out Tongue: .

----------


## 0kly

> Let's say I have my hair greed moments .


 hair is not the root of your problem.

----------


## fred970

> hair is not the root of your problem.


 What is it then? I'm listening.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Confidence

----------

